# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Ομαδική Παραγγελία Πλακέτας "Αναλυτής ημιαγωγών"

## moutoulos

Απλά μια πρώτη "εκτίμηση", για το αν, και πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται, για ομαδική παραγγελία,
του συγκεκριμένου PCB. 

Το περιοδικό πάντως την έχει 8,6ε, + 8,5ε μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα 
(Σταθερή χρέωση, είτε 1, είτε 10τεμ).

Ξεκινάω εγώ ..., θα παρακαλούσα όμως, όποιος βάλει το ονομά του, να είναι σίγουρος,
μιας και θα ορισθεί κάποιος μετά, όπου θα παραγγείλει των αντίστοιχο αριθμό. 

Ξεκινάω εγώ:



moutoulos

----------


## weather1967

Mπραβο Γρηγόρη που ανοιξες αυτο το post.

Εγώ Γρηγόρη ειμαι μεσα ,αλλα δεν κατεχω τιποτα απο αγορες απο εξωτερικο για να κανω τον παραγγέλνων .Απλα υπολογιστε με σαν μοναδα που θελω ενα pcb.

Παρεπιπτοντος οι πιο γνωστες των pcb και θελουν γιατι εγώ ειμαι απο αυτα μανταρα,ουτε ξερω τι και πως λεγονται,μπορουν να παρουν μια τιμη και απο εδώ να δουμε διαφορες,ειναι στο Περιστερι και το βρηκα απο το νετ.

http://www.kesaris.com.gr/index2.html

----------


## tasosmos

Μια απορια, για ποιο λογο να παραγγειλεις ετοιμη πλακετα στα 8-9€ αντι να φτιαξεις μια?

Απ'οτι βλεπω στο σχεδιο ειναι μονης οψεως και χωρις εξαιρετικες δυσκολιες, με φωτοευαισθητη βγαινει ευκολα και με τα ιδια € βγαζεις τουλαχιστον 4 κομματια.

----------


## weather1967

> Μια απορια, για ποιο λογο να παραγγειλεις ετοιμη πλακετα στα 8-9€ αντι να φτιαξεις μια?
> 
> Απ'οτι βλεπω στο σχεδιο ειναι μονης οψεως και χωρις εξαιρετικες δυσκολιες, με φωτοευαισθητη βγαινει ευκολα και με τα ιδια € βγαζεις τουλαχιστον 4 κομματια.



Γιατι υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν γνωριζουν να κανουν pcb φιλε Τάσο ,και πρωτος και καλυτερος ο ομιλων  :Sad:

----------


## tasosmos

> Γιατι υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν γνωριζουν να κανουν pcb φιλε Τάσο ,και πρωτος και καλυτερος ο ομιλων



Αν προκειται για λιγα κομματια ισως μπορω να βοηθησω εγω και πιθανως και αλλα μελη του φορουμ, οι μονες διαφορες με εργοστασιακη στην συγκεκριμενη πλακετα θα ειναι η ελλειψη μασκας και μεταξοτυπιας και το πολλαπλασια κοστος φυσικα. Ουτως η αλλως σκοπευω να φτιαξω ενα κομματι για εμενα.

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχουν και αυτοί που βαριούνται να κάνουν εκτύπωση της πλακέτας !
Γρηγορη υπολόγισε και εμένα

υ.γ
αν φίλε μπορείς να βγάλεις εσύ τις πλακέτες ( με το αζημίωτο φυσικά )
εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, την αγοράζω από εσένα !
Ο W.A.F που έχω στο σπιτι δεν μου αφήνει περιθώρια για τέτοιες αλχημείες !

*W.A.F <---click*

----------


## weather1967

Να σαι καλα Τάσο και ευχαριστώ,μου φαινεται οτι μονο εγω θα ειμαι ο ενδιαφερομενος  :Unsure: .

Edit : α και ο Κώστας,μαζι γράψαμε .

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Κυριοι, ως γνησιος Τρελος Επιστημονας, ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω.....

(αν και βρισκομαι λιγο μακρια στην παρουσα φαση, αλλα θα βρουμε λυση)

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## shoco

Υπολογιστε και εμενα

----------


## lastid

Αναφέρεστε στον αναλυτή του Elektor?

----------


## antonis_x

> Αναφέρεστε στον αναλυτή του Elektor?



Του ελεκτορ είναι, τον κατασκεύασε και παρουσίασε πρόσφατα ο Thanos10 εδώ:
http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44772

----------


## luhe98922

Paidia milame gia sketh thn plaketa h gia kit me plaketa+pic(programmatismeno)+lcd?? Rwtaw giati apo programmatismo den katexw...

(sorry gia ta greeklish alla sth sxolh mou trexoun linux ta PC kai den 3erw pws allazei h glwssa...)

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε για την ώρα έχουμε :


 moutoulos weather1967 KOKAR Τρελος Επιστημονας...







> Paidia milame gia sketh thn plaketa h gia kit me plaketa+pic(programmatismeno)+lcd?? Rwtaw giati apo programmatismo den katexw...
> (sorry gia ta greeklish alla sth sxolh mou trexoun linux ta PC kai den 3erw pws allazei h glwssa...)



Λουκά, εγώ το ξεκίνησα μόνο για πλακέτα, τώρα δεν ξέρω ...

Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις απο προγραμματισμό. Ο κώδικας υπάρχει (HEX).
Χρειάζεσαι έναν φίλο,  που να έχει ένα Pic Programmer.

----------


## Thodoris

Παιδιά και εγώ μέσα για την πλακέτα.
Αλλά για τον προγραμματισμό θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια.(πολύ βοήθεια-άσχετος)

----------


## shoco

Εχω πει και εγω οτι θελω, εκτος αν ειναι περιορισμενα τα κομματια

----------


## weather1967

Bρηκα και ενα αλλο μαγαζι απο Αθηνα που κανει τυπωμενα ,για τους γνωστες του ειδους

http://www.projectline.gr/pcb_gr.html

Καλα εννοειται οτι και εγω δεν ξερω απο προγραματισμο,αλλα δεν φοβομαστε ,εχουμε τον Θάνο και συγγνώμη οποιον αλλο ξεχνάω ,δινουμε ραντεβου καπου στην Αθηνα για κανα καφέ ,ολοι με τις πλακετες στα χερια συναρμολογημενες ,και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται ,ποτηρια με καφεδες και πλακετες διπλα-διπλα,και ερχετε και ο γιατρος Θανος με lap-top και μας τις ρυθμιζει ολες μαζι .
Ωχ τον βλεπω τον φιλο Θάνο να μην ξαναπαρουσιασει κατασκευή  :Lol: . 
Θάνο εννοειται πλακα κανω  :Smile: .

----------


## moutoulos

Δημήτρη, δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεις για εργαστήρια πλακέτας. Οπως και να χει, απο το Ελέκτορ θα είναι η πιο 
συμφέρουσα λύση 8.6ε (έτοιμη, πράσινη μάσκα, τοπογραφικό). Αν πας σε κάποιον εδώ για εκτύπωση, όπως 
είναι δεν βγαίνει με πράσινες μάσκεςκαι εξαρτήματα. 

 Θέλει επανασχεδίασή και  εξαγωγή σε αρχεία Gerber. Μια πλακέτα για να βγεί επαγγελματική, θέλει αρκετή 
δουλειά. Σου το λέω εκ πείρας, και γω με πλακέτες ασχολούμαι, απλά δεν μπήκα καν στη διαδικασία, τη στιγμή 
που υπάρχουν έτοιμες. 

 Εκτός αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, σε σύνολο, η εμφάνιση (Soldermask, SilkScreen), και εκτυπώσουμε σε κάποιoν 
"ντόπιο", απο αυτούς που λες. Να ξέρεις όμως οτι η τιμή θα είναι σχεδόν η ίδια, και θα θέλουν και τρύπημα, 
γιατί δεν θα είναι απο SoftWare. 

Για αυτό είπα απο την αρχή απο Εlektor.

Όσο για το Θάνο, ας μην τον κουράζουμε, κάνει ήδη πολλά για αυτό το φόρουμ ... :Rolleyes: .  Ε τώρα για τον 
προγραμματισμό ..., είναι άλλο θέμα, προσωπικά θα αγοράσω έναν Programmer, και αφού υπάρχει το HEX
είναι εύκολο. Όχι μονο για αυτό το project, απλά βλέπω οτι τελικά χρειάζεται πολύ συχνά (Programmer).



 moutoulos weather1967 KOKAR Τρελος Επιστημονας...Thodorisshoco

----------


## weather1967

Φυσικα Γρηγορη τοτε αν ειναι ετσι απο elector, δεν τα γνωριζα αυτα,και απλα ηθελα να βοηθησω και εψαχνα να σας δωσω λινκ απο καταστηματα,νομιζα οτι θα ηταν και τρυπημενη .
Οσο για τον προγραματισμο πιστευω θα την βρουμε την ακρη,εμεις οι αδαεις ,με την βοηθεια απο καποιον συναδελφο.

----------


## netline

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ και εγώ μέαα είμαι για το PCB και πολλα χαιρετίσματα
ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ

----------


## moutoulos

> ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ και εγώ μέαα είμαι για το PCB και πολλα χαιρετίσματα
> ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ



Βασίληηηηηη πούσαι βρε φίλε ???  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 
Οκ





 moutoulos weather1967 KOKAR Τρελος Επιστημονας...Thodorisshoconetline

----------


## her

Και εγώ μέσα. Αν μπορείτε απαντήστε μου σε δυο ερωτήσεις που έθεσα στην παρουσίαση της κατασκευής. 


moutoulosweather1967KOKARΤρελος Επιστημονας...Thodorisshoconetlineher

----------


## Thanos10

Αντε βρε παιδια να φιαξετε ενα καλο οργανο.

----------


## babisko

Εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω, αφού παρήγγειλα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα την αυτήν την πλακέτα  από το ελέκτορ και πρέπει να βρίσκεται τώρα στον δρόμο;  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:   :Brick wall:  :Think:

----------


## pet

Υπολογίστε και εμένα.

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulosweather1967KOKARΤρελος Επιστημονας...Thodorisshoconetlineherpet

----------


## gsmaster

Χωρίς να δώ τι περιλαμβάνει το κύκλωμα, δώσε και μένα μπάρμπα.....

----------


## pet

> Γιατι υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν γνωριζουν να κανουν pcb φιλε Τάσο ,και πρωτος και καλυτερος ο ομιλων



Φίλε μου υπάρχουν και αυτοί που βαριούνται, για 8 ευρώ δεν διανοούμαι να στήσω λεκάνες, λάμπες και καπάκια να τρυπάω, προτιμώ να την πάρω έτοιμη  :Lol:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν νομίζω να λέμε για πλακέτα χωρίς μάσκα και ατρύπητη?

----------


## weather1967

> Δεν νομίζω να λέμε για πλακέτα χωρίς μάσκα και ατρύπητη?



Γιάννη απο οτι ειπε ο Γρηγορης (moutoulos) θα ειναι κομπλε με μασκα (οχι του ζορό  :Smile: ) και τρυπημενη .

----------


## Xarry

Παραγγελια-παραδοση ποτε περιπου θα γινει; Χερι με χερι να φανταστω θα γινει οτι γινει;

----------


## weather1967

> Παραγγελια-παραδοση ποτε περιπου θα γινει; Χερι με χερι να φανταστω θα γινει οτι γινει;



Φίλε Χάρη μολις χτές ανοιχτηκε το thread ,περιμενε να δουμε ποσοι θα μαζευτουμε πρώτα ,μετά να γινει η παραγγελια και αναμενουμε ,τωρα το αν θα ειναι χερι με χερι αν ειμαστε συναδελφοι απο ολη την Ελλαδα ειναι δυσκολο οπως καταλαβαινεις,να γινει χερι με χερι ,υποθετω το μελος που θα αναλαβει την παραγγελια θα του στειλουμε τα χρηματα πρωτα (γιατι δεν μπορει και ο παραγέλνων αν μαζευτουμε 20 ατομα να δινει απο την τσεπη του 20 χ 8,5 ευρώ =170 ευρώ ) και μετα θα παραγγειλη,και μετα ταχυδρομικος θα τις παρει ο λαβών.
Αν ο παραγγέλνων ειναι απο Αθήνα τώρα χερι με χερι φανταζομαι ,αλλα στην εδρα του παραγγέλνων θα παμε ολοι να την παραλαβουμε ,η και παλι με ταχυδρομειο .
Η εκτος αν δεν υπαρχει παραγγέλνων ,και απλα ο χρέη παραγγέλνων εποινωνηση με ελεκτορ και πει θελουμε 20 πλακετες ,τα ονοματα ειναι αυτα ,οι διευθυνσεις τους ειναι αυτες ,στειλε τους την πλακετα με courier και θα πληρωθεις με αντικαταβολη.

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,αλλα κατι τετοιο φανταζομαι σαν τροπο πληρωμης και παραδοσης.

----------


## Xarry

Το οτι δεν ειναι εφικτο να παραδωθουν ολες χερι με χερι το κατανοω. Απλα αν γινει απο Αθηνα η παραγγελια τουλαχιστον οσοι Αθηναιοι μπορουμε να βρεθουμε με το ατομο που θα τα παρεγγειλει ωστε να μην επιβαρυνθουμε και με μεταφορικα εντος Αθηνας. Οταν βρεθει μια ακρη για το πως θα γινει θα σας πω και γω με σιγουρια αν ειμαι μεσα η οχι.

----------


## moutoulos

> Εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω, αφού παρήγγειλα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα την αυτήν την πλακέτα από το ελέκτορ και πρέπει να βρίσκεται τώρα στον δρόμο;



Ε βρε Μπάμπη, και συ δεν κρατιόσουν, ήθελες παραγγελία τσακ μπαμ.




> Δεν νομίζω να λέμε για πλακέτα χωρίς μάσκα και ατρύπητη?



 :hahahha:  Γιάννη το φαντάζεσαι ???. 'Oχι βρε οι πλακέτες του Elektor, είναι χειρότερ ...., εεεε καλύτερες.




> Παραγγελια-παραδοση ποτε περιπου θα γινει; Χερι με χερι να φανταστω θα γινει οτι γινει;



Κάτσε βρε Χάρη, ακόμα δεν είδαμε τη νύφη, στο γάμος πήγες ...


                    Παιδιά σχετικά με παράδοση - παραλαβή, προσωπικά έχω λογαριασμό στο Elektor (οχι οτι λέει κάτι ..., λέμε τώρα), 
και μπορώ να τις παραγγείλω εγώ. Όμως ..., έστω οτι μαζευόμαστε 20. Οι 15 (περίπου) θα είναι απο Αθήνα, σωστά?. 
Όταν θα έρθουν σε μένα δεν μπορώ να στείλω 15 αποστολές, πρώτον και κυριότερο θα ανέβει το κόστος στον 
καθένα, κατά 3-4ε (μεταφορικά). 

Οπότε καλό θα είναι, αν έρθουν σε μένα, στέλνω με ένα κόστος Αθήνα και τις 15 σε κάποιον εθελοντή που θα 
προσφερθεί, και ο εθελοντής κανονίζει με τους υπόλοιπους να βρεθεί. Το περιοδικό δεν στέλνει ξεχωριστά στον 
καθένα ..., κάποιος το είπε και για αυτό απαντάω. 

Σκοπός είναι να πληρώσουμε ένα shipping (8.5ε) απο Elektor. Ή εκτός αν βρεθεί ένας εθελοντής απο την αρχή 
στην Αθήνα, και το αναλάβει αυτός. 

Άλλη λύση ..., αν ο _αυτός_ δεν έχει λογαριασμό, μπορείται να πληρώσετε σε μένα, μιας και έχω όλες τις δυνατότητες 
εξόφλησης - Paypal, Transfer Bank, Visa, Ap.Λογαριασμού, και να γίνω Louis  :hahahha:  :hahahha: , εννοώ να εξυπηρετήσω, 
αν δεν έχει λογαριασμό ταμιευτηρίου. Αφού κάνω πληρωμή παραγγελία, βάζω τα στοιχεία του, και την διευθυνσή 
του και τα παραλαμβάνει - μοιράζει αυτός. Απλά εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω είτε με τον έναν τρόπο ...



moutoulosweather1967KOKARΤρελος Επιστημονας...Thodorisshoconetlineherpetgsmaster

----------


## jimk

μαγκες βαλτε και μενα μεσα.

----------


## Radiometer

Γρηγόρηηηηη    θέλω και εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulosweather1967KOKARΤρελος Επιστημονας...ThodorisshoconetlineherpetgsmasterjimkRadiometer

----------


## pet

Μια καλή λύση είναι ένα ραντεβουδάκι σε ανύποπτο χρόνο (όχι εργασίας) σε κάποιο κεντρικό σημείο για τους αθηναίους, πχ μοναστηράκι μετρό

και πίνουμε και ένα καφέ.

----------


## gsmaster

Γιατί να μην τις βγάλουμε σε έναν πλακετά, εγχώριο ή σχιστομάτη? 
Απο την στιγμή που το elektor δίνει το τυπωμένο δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θεμα copyright αν μια παρέα αποφασίσει να φτιάξει παρέα την κατασκευή για προσωπική χρήση.

Πιστεύω ότι το κόστος / πλακέτα θα πέσει κάτω απο 3-4 ευρώ τουλάχιστον.

----------


## KOKAR

Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα !!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση, λόγω κάποιων υποχρεώσεων που είχα ...






> Γιατί να μην τις βγάλουμε σε έναν πλακετά, εγχώριο ή σχιστομάτη? 
> Απο την στιγμή που το elektor δίνει το τυπωμένο δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θεμα copyright 
> αν μια παρέα αποφασίσει να φτιάξει παρέα την κατασκευή για προσωπική χρήση.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι το κόστος / πλακέτα θα πέσει κάτω απο 3-4 ευρώ τουλάχιστον.



Γιάννη, έχω απαντήσει στο πόστ 17, γιαυτό που λες. Εννοείται όμως οτι θέλει αρχεία
Gerber, που σημαίνει επανασχεδιασμό και μόνο. Τώρα αν πας σε Κίνα μεριά, συμφωνώ
σε αυτό που λες, πιο φθηνές, όχι όμως και 3ε, μαζί με όλα (+μεταφορικά,
+Tooling Cost / τεμάχια = 3ε). Όπως θα ξέρεις αυτό ισχύει αν έχεις ξανα-παραγγείλει 
το ίδιο αρχείο, απλά την δεύτερη φορά, γλυτώνεις το Tooling Cost (συνήθως).

Βέβαια δεν έχουν όλοι Tooling Cost, απλά οι περισσότεροι. Γιάννη αν εσύ γνωρίζεις 
κάποιο PCB site, που εμένα μου διαφεύγει, και συνολικά (μεταφορικά + tooling cost) 
"φτάνει" τη τιμή που λες, προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα  :Rolleyes: .




> Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα !!!!



Κακή ιδέα σαφώς και δεν είναι ...


Αν και δεν ήθελα να αυτοδιαφημιστώ, και γιαυτό πρότεινα κατευθείαν την πλακέτα 
του Elektor, παρόλα αυτά θα το κάνω, γιατί βλέπω ψάχνεστε  :Rolleyes: . Δεν ξέρω αν είναι 
κακό ή καλό, σημασία έχει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα για σας (και για μένα).    
Η δική μου προσφορά, ισχύει μόνο εδώ, και για 20 τουλάχιστον τεμάχια, είναι 6ε/τεμάχιο  
(με επανασχεδιασμό του τυπωμένου), πράσινη μάσκα πάνω - κάτω, και επίχρυσα Pad.
Πιστεύω πολύ καλή τιμή.

Οπότε ανακεφαλαιώνοντας, έχουμε τρείς επιλογές ...


Απο περιοδικό Elektor.Την δικιά μου προσφορά.Και κάποιος που έχει κάποια άλλη ιδέα/προσφορά.
Εννοείται οτι όποιος θέλει δηλώνει ενδιαφέρον για την απόκτηση της πλακέτας
άσχετα που θα καταλήξουμε για την κατασκευή της.

Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε:

moutoulosweather1967KOKARΤρελος Επιστημονας...ThodorisshoconetlineherpetgsmasterjimkRadiometer

----------


## shoco

6euro ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη. Μεσα ειμαι. Ετσι δε θα περιμενουμε και να ερθουν απο Αγγλια

----------


## pet

> 6euro ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη. Μεσα ειμαι. Ετσι δε θα περιμενουμε και να ερθουν απο Αγγλια



παιδά εγώ είμαι μέσα δεν θα σας κρεμάσω απλά τρέχω αυτές τις μέρες και δεν κοιτάω το forum

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά να διευκρινίσω κάτι ..., για να γίνει αυτή η προσφορά πρέπει να συμπληρωθούν 20 τουλάχιστον τεμάχια 
(όχι μόνο 20 που έγραψα παραπάνω, το διόρθωσα).





> 6euro ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη. Μεσα ειμαι. Ετσι δε θα περιμενουμε και να ερθουν απο Αγγλια



Παιδιά για να είμαι εντάξει, θα σας πω οτι θα αργήσουν περισσότερο απο οτι της Αγγλίας, μιας και αυτοί την έχουν έτοιμη
και περιμένουν παραγγελία, εγώ ακόμα δεν φτιάχνω κάτι, γιατί τελικά δεν γνωρίζω αν θα κατασταλάξουμε στη προσφορά
μου ή σε αυτή της Αγγλίας. Επίσης θέλει και επανασχεδιασμό απο την αρχή, προκειμένου να βγούν SolderMask, SilkScreen, 
μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

----------


## Thodoris

6 ευρό?
Μέσα με μπαντελίκια

----------


## badsak

Και εγω μεσα ειμαι αλλα πως θα την παραλαβω αφου δεν ειμαι Αθηνα?

----------


## weather1967

Eννοειται και εγώ μέσα Γρηγόρη ,δεν με πειραζει προσωπικά ας γινει και μετα απο 1 μήνα,τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχαμε αυτον τον θησαυρο του Θάνου,και τώρα θα βιαστουμε ? καλιο αργά λένε στο χωριό μου παρά ποτέ. :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> Και εγω μεσα ειμαι αλλα πως θα την παραλαβω αφου δεν ειμαι Αθηνα?



Σάκη, κάτσε να μαζευτούμε, να δούμε πόσοι είναι και απο που, και θα δούμε.
Παιδιά όσοι δεν το γράφετε στο προφίλ σας, να αναφέρετε και τον τόπο σας.
Όσοι είναι σε Bold (έντονα), περιμένω τον τόπο τους ...



moutoulosweather1967 - ΑθήναKOKAR - ΑθήναΤρελος Επιστημονας - Αθήνα*Thodoris**shoco*netline - Αθήναher - Αθήνα*pet*gsmaster - Γιάννενα
*jimk*Radiometer - Θεσ/νίκηbadsak - Σέρρες

----------


## Thodoris

Thodoris
Γέρακας-Αττικής

----------


## jimnaf

ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ  :Biggrin: 
ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ

----------


## nikknikk4

Και εγώ

Aθήνα

----------


## tiger135

Μολις τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι περί τίνος πρόκειται. Βάλτε κι εμένα στην λίστα για την PCB.

----------


## KOKAR

και ο *ΡΕΤ* Αθήνα είναι.....

----------


## weather1967

Αντε να αυξανουμε και να πληθαινουμε παιδιά  :Biggrin: ,και για οποιον ανοιξε τωρα τον δεκτη του,και δεν ειναι ενημερωμενος ,η πλακετα που θελουμε να παραγγείλουμε ,ειναι για το κυκλωμα του αναλυτή ημιαγωγών ,ενα κυκλωμα διαμάντι που πρωτοεφτιαξε ο συναδελφος Θάνος (thanos 10)

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=44772&page=5

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulos - Πάτραweather1967 - ΑθήναKOKAR - ΑθήναΤρελός Επιστημονας - ΑθήναThodoris* -* Γέρακας*shoco*netline - Αθήναher - Αθήναpet - Αθήναgsmaster - Γιάννεναjimk - ΝαύπλιοRadiometer - Θεσ/νίκηbadsak - Σέρρεςjimnaf - Ναύπλιοnikknikk4 - Αθήναtiger135 - Θεσ/νίκη


        Κώστα και Δημήτρη   :Thumbup:

----------


## moutoulos

*shoco &* *jimk:


*Γράψτε απο πού είστε ...

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Να ριξω μιαν ιδεα, αν και ειναι λιγο οφφ-τοπικ (κι ισως και λιγο νωρις γι'αυτο).

Αφου υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για τις πλακεττες, προφανως υπαρχει και για τα εξαρτηματα της. Οποτε, μετα την παραγγελια (οταν την ολοκληρωσουμε), να δουμε αν γινεται να παρουμε τα εξαρτηματα (επι των αριθμο πλακεττων) απο ενα μαγαζι (εντος-εκτος Ελλδας, στο οποιο θα τα παραγγειλουμε) και να μην τρεχουμε δεξια-αριστερα να τα συγκεντρωσουμε (και μπορουμε να πετυχουμε και καλυτερη τιμη.... ).

----------


## moutoulos

Ορέστη σωστό αυτό που λες, όμως κάποια μέλη, πιθανών να έχουν τα περισσότερα 
υλικά, σε σχέση με κάποιους που δεν έχουν κάτι.

Απ' ότι βλέπω δεν έχει κρίσιμα ή δυσεύρετα υλικά, εκτός απο τα 3 ίδια IC που έχει 
(74xxxxxx, δεν το θυμάμαι). Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά βρίσκονται ...

----------


## tasosmos

O μικροελεγκτης και η οθονη βασικα θα μπορουσαν να ερθουν σε καλυτερη τιμη, ειναι και σχετικα ακριβος ο συγκεκριμενος.
Ισως και τα 3 ολοκληρωμενα, τα υπολοιπα δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να ασχοληθουμε με μαζικες κτλ.

----------


## kopla

Παιδια, ο μικροελεγκτης 16f876 εχει αντικατασταθεί εδω και χρόνια από τον 16f876*A*, ο οποίος επίσης εδώ και 1+ χρόνια (δε θυμαμαι ακριβώς) εχει αντικατασταθεί από τον 16f8*8*6.

Δεν ξερω με πόση ευκολία θα μπορέσετε να βρείτε τον 876. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορεί στη θέση του να παίξει ο "Α". Ίσως να χρειάζεται καποιες εξτρα γραμμές κώδικα λόγω του comparator.. και ό,τι αλλο νεο feature εχει.

----------


## weather1967

> O μικροελεγκτης και η οθονη βασικα θα μπορουσαν να ερθουν σε καλυτερη τιμη, ειναι και σχετικα ακριβος ο συγκεκριμενος.
> Ισως και τα 3 ολοκληρωμενα, τα υπολοιπα δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να ασχοληθουμε με μαζικες κτλ.



Συμφωνώ μέ τον Τάσο  :Thumbup1: 
Αλλα καποιοι που ειτε βαριουνται να ψαχνουν για αντιστασεις και πυκωτακια ,ειτε δεν εχουν και θελουν να τα παρουν ολα μαζι ,δεν την βρισκω και ασχημη την ιδεα του Ορεστη,ισως αργοτερα να γινει και ενα αλλο group που να δηλωνει αν θελει ολα τα υλικα , η μονο μικροελεγκτες -ολοκληρωμενα-οθονη.

----------


## jimk

ΙΑΜ ΦΡΟΜ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Για τα υλικα κατασκευης, συμφωνω οπως το θεσατε...

Ειδικα για τα οποια 'δυσκολα' εξαρτηματα.. αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον, μπορουμε να το δουμε το θεμα και να πραξουμε σχετικα.

Ισως γινεται λιγο πιο περιπλοκη η παραγγελια, αλλα εμεις στα δυσκολα τα παμε καλα     :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thanos10

> Παιδια, ο μικροελεγκτης 16f876 εχει αντικατασταθεί εδω και χρόνια από τον 16f876*A*, ο οποίος επίσης εδώ και 1+ χρόνια (δε θυμαμαι ακριβώς) εχει αντικατασταθεί από τον 16f8*8*6.
> 
> Δεν ξερω με πόση ευκολία θα μπορέσετε να βρείτε τον 876. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορεί στη θέση του να παίξει ο "Α". Ίσως να χρειάζεται καποιες εξτρα γραμμές κώδικα λόγω του comparator.. και ό,τι αλλο νεο feature εχει.



 Αν κανεις αλλαγη στον 876 με αλλον θα αλλαξεις και τον κωδικα οπως λες ειναι, τον 876 τον φερνει ο φανος με 7 ευρω.
Ολη η σειρα 16F εχει αντικατασταθει με τους 18F αλλα υπαρχουν πολλες εφαρμογες με τους 16F συνεχιζουν να παραγονται ισως στο μελλον τους σταματησουν.

----------


## lynx

παρτε τα ολοκληρωμενα απο την futurlec... οι PIC θα σας πανε ~5Ε  και τα 74HC4052 ~0.20Ε δειτε ομως προτα αν ειναι οντος διαθεσιμα για να μην τους περιμενετε κανα μηνα!!  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

θα μας μαθουν και σαν φορουμ και ισως στο μελλον μπορουν να μας κανουν και καλυτερες τιμες σε παραγγελιες μας...  :Cool:

----------


## savnik

> Αν κανεις αλλαγη στον 876 με αλλον θα αλλαξεις και τον κωδικα οπως λες ειναι, τον 876 τον φερνει ο φανος με 7 ευρω.
> Ολη η σειρα 16F εχει αντικατασταθει με τους 18F αλλα υπαρχουν πολλες εφαρμογες με τους 16F συνεχιζουν να παραγονται ισως στο μελλον τους σταματησουν.



Δεν νομίζω να τους σταματήσουν.
Για δες αυτή την σειρά : 
http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts...cName=en538148

----------


## lynx

> τον 876 τον φερνει ο φανος με 7 ευρω



o PIC στον φανο κανει 7.90Ε και αμφιβαλω αν εχει κομματια να σας καλυψει αυτη την στιγμη.

----------


## kopla

Να σταματήσουν πολύ χλωμό. Αφού εχουν κανει και αρχιτεκτονικές αλλαγές πχ με τα interrupts. (καποιες γραμμες κώδικα δεν χρειάζονται πλεον)

Οι 16F και οι 18F είναι μεν 8bit αλλά 14 και 16 bit core αντίστοιχα. Οι μεν ειναι midrange ενω οι 18F ειναι high performance. Οι 16F είναι πολύ δυνατοί μΕ.

----------


## kopla

> Δεν νομίζω να τους σταματήσουν.
> Για δες αυτή την σειρά : 
> http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts...cName=en538148



Το "XLP" είναι νεο feature και το εχουν και οι 8bit !
16F ζείτε, εσεις μας οδηγείτε :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα ...

----------


## Thanos10

> o PIC στον φανο κανει 7.90Ε και αμφιβαλω αν εχει κομματια να σας καλυψει αυτη την στιγμη.



 Ο Φανος κανει και εκτπωση 10% οποτε το περνεις 7 ευρω, και σου φερνει οσα κομματια θες και θα παρεις και ποιο μεγαλη εκτπωση.

----------


## tomka

Καλησπερα....

Βαλτε και μενα στη λιστα για την πλακετα... Και για τον PIC αν γινει καποια κινηση για παραγγελια...

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Thodoris

Παιδιά, για τον PIC, προγραμματισμένο όμως διότι είμαι αλλεργικός, 
ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ (άμα γινει καμιά κίνηση)

----------


## shoco

Πετρουπολη - Αθηνα

----------


## KOKAR

η λίστα μέχρι τώρα διαμορφώνετε ως εξής...

   1. moutoulos - Πάτρα
   2. weather1967 - Αθήνα
   3. KOKAR - Αθήνα
   4. Τρελός Επιστημονας - Αθήνα
   5. Thodoris - Γέρακας
   6. shoco - Πετρουπολη - Αθηνα
   7. netline - Αθήνα
   8. her - Αθήνα
   9. pet - Αθήνα
  10. gsmaster - Γιάννενα
  11. jimk - Ναύπλιο
  12. Radiometer - Θεσ/νίκη
  13. badsak - Σέρρες
  14. jimnaf - Ναύπλιο
  15. nikknikk4 - Αθήνα
  16. tiger135 - Θεσ/νίκη
  17. tomka - Iωαννινα
  18. Thodoris - ?????

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulos --------------------- Πάτραweather1967 ------------------ ΑθήναKOKAR ------------------------ ΑθήναΤρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - ΑθήναThodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακαςshoco ------------------------- Αθήναnetline ------------------------ Αθήναher ---------------------------- Αθήναpet --------------------------- Αθήναgsmaster --------------------- Γιάννεναjimk -------------------------- ΝαύπλιοRadiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκηbadsak ------------------------ Σέρρεςjimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιοnikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήναtiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκηtomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα

Παιδιά μια διευκρίνηση ..., στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα παραγγείλουμε το PCB της κατασκευής.
Για να παραγγείλουμε PIC (προγραμματισμένο ή όχι), θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί ένα νεο θέμα.
Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν παραγγέλνουμε απο κάποιο "πολυκατάστημα", που θα βάλουμε μέσα στη 
παραγγελία PCB & PIC  :Wink: .
Το λέω αυτό γιατί αλλιώς θα χάσουμε τη μπάλα, άλλος PIC, και άλλος PCB.

 :Lol:  :Lol:  Κώστα όσο εγώ "έφτιαχνα" το μήνυμα, εσύ πρόλαβες και έβαλες το ίδιο. 
Δεν είμαι στο σπίτι είμαι εκτός με ένα Asus EEEPC900, που σέρνεται ..., γιαυτό άργησα 
να ποστάρω  :Lol:  :Lol: .

----------


## Xarry

Παιδες αν με βοηθησετε λιγακι στην κατασκευη γιατι φαινεται να ειναι λιγακι δυσκολη για μενα μεσα και γω απο Αθηνα.

----------


## KOKAR

> moutoulos --------------------- Πάτραweather1967 ------------------ ΑθήναKOKAR ------------------------ ΑθήναΤρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - ΑθήναThodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακαςshoco ------------------------- Αθήναnetline ------------------------ Αθήναher ---------------------------- Αθήναpet --------------------------- Αθήναgsmaster --------------------- Γιάννεναjimk -------------------------- ΝαύπλιοRadiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκηbadsak ------------------------ Σέρρεςjimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιοnikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήναtiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκηtomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα
> 
> Παιδιά μια διευκρίνηση ..., στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα παραγγείλουμε το PCB της κατασκευής.
> Για να παραγγείλουμε PIC (προγραμματισμένο ή όχι), θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί ένα νεο θέμα.
> Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν παραγγέλνουμε απο κάποιο "πολυκατάστημα", που θα βάλουμε μέσα στη 
> παραγγελία PCB & PIC .
> Το λέω αυτό γιατί αλλιώς θα χάσουμε τη μπάλα, άλλος PIC, και άλλος PCB.
> 
>  Κώστα όσο εγώ "έφτιαχνα" το μήνυμα, εσύ πρόλαβες και έβαλες το ίδιο. 
> ...



 ...φίλε μάλλον δεν έχεις την κατάλληλη έκδοση των ΧΡ......
για αυτό σέρνεσαι με το EEEPC900 ! για ψάξε το λίγο

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> Παιδιά μια διευκρίνηση ..., στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα παραγγείλουμε το PCB της κατασκευής. Για να παραγγείλουμε PIC (προγραμματισμένο ή όχι), θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί ένα νεο θέμα. Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν παραγγέλνουμε απο κάποιο "πολυκατάστημα", που θα βάλουμε μέσα στη παραγγελία PCB & PIC .
> 
> Το λέω αυτό γιατί αλλιώς θα χάσουμε τη μπάλα, άλλος PIC, και άλλος PCB.




Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Γρηγορη. Καλυτερα να κλεισει πρωτα το θεμα με το ποιοι θελουμε πλακεττα -να γινει παραγγελια- και αμεσως μετα να ξεκινησουμε καινουργιο θεμα για τα εξαρτηματα, pic, προγραμματισμο κτλ.

----------


## JIM_6146B

*Καπασιτομετρο & ESR*
*Αναλυτης ημιαγωγων*
*Κατασκευη συχνομετρου 2ΗΖ-1GHZ* 
*Έλεγχος κρυστάλλων ( το έκανα δεν έχω συχνόμετρο )* 

*Θέλω να φτιάξω τις παραπάνω συσκευές που σίγουρα μου είναι χρήσιμες και πιστεύω ότι χρειάζονται στο εργαστήριο …..θα μπούν όλες σε ενα κουτί και θα έχω ενα πολυόργανο ...*

*Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είμαι στην επαρχία και για να βρω υλικά γίνεται τηλεφωνικός και αν είναι εξειδικευμένο υλικό βράσε ρύζι .* 
*Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το υλικό θα έρθει λάθος όπως πάντα γίνεται στα περισσότερα* *IC**….. καλά για τα* *LCD** άσε ….*

*Ενδιαφέρομαι κυρίως για το χοντρό υλικό Δηλ.* 

*Τις οθόνες* *LCD*
*Τα* *PIC*
*κρύσταλλοι* 
*Τα υπόλοιπα ολοκληρωμένα , trantzistor*

*Τα παθητικά υλικά αντιστάσεις , πυκνωτές κ.λ.π. θα τα βρώ …*

*Οι πλακέτες δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τις περισσότερες τις έκανα ….*
*Εχω* *programmer** για τα συγκεκριμένα* *PIC** …..*

*Να περιμένω στο φόρουμ ποστ για τα υλικά του αναλυτή και μαζί με αυτά να βάλω και τα υλικά των άλλον κατασκευών ???* 
*ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα που να ξέρει το υλικό και να έχει όλα τα υλικά για να πάρω τηλέφωνο και να δώσω την παραγγελία μου ...ξέρετε κανέναν ??*


*Φιλικά* 

*Δημήτρης*

----------


## Thodoris

Οκ.
Περιμένουμε τότε να δούμε τι θα γίνει με την πλακέτα
 και μετά μιλάμε για PIC, οθόνες και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί.

----------


## otakis

καλημέρα....


προσθέστε κ μένα για την πλακέτα.

ως επίσης για τα υλικά εάν γίνει παραγγελία.


ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lordi

Βάλτε και εμένα μέσα για το PCB της κατασκευής! Πάω και έρχομαι Πάτρα-Αθήνα (φοιτητής) *αλλά θεωρείστε την Πάτρα ως τόπο παραλαβής*. Επίσης, εάν θέλετε, μπορώ να κάνω την μεταφορά των PCB σε κάποιον Αθηναίο, αν η παραλαβή όλων γίνει στην Πάτρα που είπε ο MOUTOULOS, αρκεί να πέσει κοντά σε μέρα που θα πάω Αθήνα γιατί έχω αραιώσει τις εμφανίσεις μου εκεί τον τελευταίο καιρό :Tongue2: !!

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulos --------------------- Πάτραweather1967 ------------------ ΑθήναKOKAR ------------------------ ΑθήναΤρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - ΑθήναThodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακαςshoco ------------------------- Αθήναnetline ------------------------ Αθήναher ---------------------------- Αθήναpet --------------------------- Αθήναgsmaster --------------------- Γιάννεναjimk -------------------------- ΝαύπλιοRadiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκηbadsak ------------------------ Σέρρεςjimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιοnikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήναtiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκηtomka ------------------------ Γιάννεναotakis ------------------------ Χαλκίδαlordi --------------------------  Πάτραts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη




> ... Επίσης, εάν θέλετε, μπορώ να κάνω την μεταφορά των PCB σε κάποιον Αθηναίο, 
> αν η παραλαβή όλων γίνει στην Πάτρα που είπε ο MOUTOULOS, αρκεί να πέσει κοντά σε μέρα που θα πάω 
> Αθήνα γιατί έχω αραιώσει τις εμφανίσεις μου εκεί τον τελευταίο καιρό!!



 :Lol:  :Lol:  Παραγγελία σε είχα ..., Λοιπον πλάκα πλάκα, μου στέλνεις το τηλ σου σε PM. Όταν θα είναι έτοιμες 
(PCB's), σε παίρνω τηλ, αν πρόκειται να πας Αθήνα, αλλιώς τις στέλνω εγώ με κούριερ σε κάποιων που θα
 έχουμε κανονίσει

----------


## ts0gl1s

θελω και εγω!!

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ θέλω 2 !

----------


## nikknikk4

Και εγώ ακόμη μια

Δηλ το σύνολο της δικής μου παραγγελιάς να γινει 2

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulos --------------------- Πάτρα ------ 1weather1967 ------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1KOKAR ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1Τρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - Αθήνα ------ 1Thodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακας ----- 1shoco ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2netline ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 2her ---------------------------- Αθήνα ------1pet --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1
gsmaster --------------------- Γιάννενα ----  2
jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο ------1Radiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκη -----1
badsak ------------------------ Σέρρες ----- 2jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο ----- 1nikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2tiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1tomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα ---- 1otakis ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1lordi --------------------------  Πάτρα -------1ts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1controlakis -------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2
 Παιδιά έγραψα και την ποσότητα που θέλει το κάθε μέλος
γιατί αλλιώς θα γίνει χαμός ...  :Lol: 

Επίσης λέω να το αφήσουμε ανοιχτό, το θέμα παραγγελίας
μέχρι το βράδυ της επομένης Κυριακής 25/10/09. Απλά να 
δώσουμε ένα περιθώριο, σε αυτούς που για κάποιο λόγο 
δεν θα έχουν μπεί στο φόρουμ, τις τελευταίες μέρες.

Παιδιά προσωπικά θα φτιάξω και 1-2 παραπάνω, μήπως 
ζητήσει κάποιος εκ των υστέρων. Απλά να ξέρετε οτι απο 
τη στιγμή που θα μπεί η παραγγελία, πρός εκτύπωση μετά
δεν θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μου πει κάποιος θέλω 
και γω μια (εφόσον δοθούν και οι 1-2). Γιατί μετά για 1 
κομμάτι, η τιμή δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με την προσφορά
του φόρουμ (6ε).

Οπότε:

*Παραγγελίες έως το βράδυ της επομένης Κυριακής 25/10/09*

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν, για να μην μου βάζετε ένας ένας, να πάρει 
κάποιος απο Αθήνα, πρωτοβουλία (όχι ρίσκο  :Lol: ) , να μαζέψει τα 
χρήματα, απο Αθήνα τουλάχιστον που είναι και οι περισσότεροι, 
και μου τα στέλνει. Όταν οι παραγγελία θα είναι έτοιμη, του τις 
στέλνω όλες με κούριερ σπίτι του, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Απλά μην 
στέλνω απο Πάτρα στον καθένα, γιατί 20 "μεταφορικά" δεν θα 
τα αντέξω, ούτε και εσείς φαντάζομαι, προκειμένου να παραμείνει
το κόστος χαμηλό.

Ααα και μερικά Demo ..., θέλει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα. Με τρύπα 
στο τρίμμερ, ανάλογα τη θέση τοποθέτησης να μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί
το contrast, και διάτρητη στο κομμάτι των smd, που αν θέλουμε
σπάει σαν "σοκολάτα" (οχι αμυγδάλου, δεν σπάνε ίσια :hahahha: ).

----------


## controlakis

Θα ήθελα και εγώ 2 κομμάτια.

----------


## shoco

2 και για εμενα

----------


## badsak

2 και για εμενα  :Smile:

----------


## kx5

Μια για μένα παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

moutoulos --------------------- Πάτρα ------ 1weather1967 ------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1KOKAR ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1Τρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - Αθήνα ------ 1Thodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακας ----- 1shoco ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2netline ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 2her ---------------------------- Αθήνα ------1pet --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1
gsmaster --------------------- Γιάννενα ----  2
jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο ------1Radiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκη -----1
badsak ------------------------ Σέρρες ----- 2jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο ----- 1nikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2tiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1tomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα ---- 1otakis ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1lordi --------------------------  Πάτρα -------1ts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1controlakis -------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2kx5 --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1

Οι μέχρι τώρα παραγγελίες είναι οι παραπάνω. Επίσης θα
ήθελα να κοιτάζαμε και το παρακάτω. Καμιά ιδέα ...






> *Παραγγελίες έως το βράδυ της επομένης Κυριακής 25/10/09*
> 
> Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν, για να μην μου βάζετε ένας ένας, *να πάρει 
> κάποιος απο Αθήνα, πρωτοβουλία* (όχι ρίσκο ) , να μαζέψει τα 
> χρήματα, απο Αθήνα τουλάχιστον που είναι και οι περισσότεροι, 
> και μου τα στέλνει. Όταν οι παραγγελία θα είναι έτοιμη, του τις 
> στέλνω όλες με κούριερ σπίτι του, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Απλά μην 
> στέλνω απο Πάτρα στον καθένα, γιατί 20 "μεταφορικά" δεν θα 
> τα αντέξω, ούτε και εσείς φαντάζομαι, προκειμένου να παραμείνει
> το κόστος χαμηλό.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν, για να μην μου βάζετε ένας ένας, να πάρει 
> κάποιος απο Αθήνα, πρωτοβουλία (όχι ρίσκο ) , να μαζέψει τα 
> χρήματα, απο Αθήνα τουλάχιστον που είναι και οι περισσότεροι, 
> και μου τα στέλνει. Όταν οι παραγγελία θα είναι έτοιμη, του τις 
> στέλνω όλες με κούριερ σπίτι του, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Απλά μην 
> στέλνω απο Πάτρα στον καθένα, γιατί 20 "μεταφορικά" δεν θα 
> τα αντέξω, ούτε και εσείς φαντάζομαι, προκειμένου να παραμείνει
> το κόστος χαμηλό.




Αναφορικα με την παραδοση των πλακεττων (για να ανοιξουμε και το θεμα αυτο που θετει ο Γρηγορης), εγω θα βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο μεχρι μεσα Δεκεμβριου, οποτε δυστυχως δε μπορω να αναλαβω καποιο ρολο.

Απλα να προτεινω κατι, μηπως και βρεθει ακρη ευκολα και χωρις πολυ κοπο. Μια καλη λυση και χωρις πολλες σκοτουρες ειναι οι προπληρωμενοι φακελλοι των ΕΛΤΑ. Με κοστος 1 ευρω (περιλαμβανεται ο φακελλος + τα ταχυδρομικα τελη) μπορει κανεις ευκολα να ταχυδρομησει 1-2-3 πλακεττες (αλλα κι αλλα πραματακια, ειναι 'σχετικα' μεγαλοι). Και τους φακελλους αυτους απλα τους ριχνουμε στο γραμματοκιβωτιο, δε χρειαζεται να περιμενουμε σε ουρες, γραμματοσημα κτλ. Τους αγοραζουμε απο τα καταστηματα των ΕΛΤΑ (ισως και απο αλλου, πχ. περιπτερα, βιβλιοπωλεια, ΔΕΝ το γνωριζω ομως).


Αυτη μεθοδος εχει τα εξης πλεονεκτηματα:


1) Χαμηλο κοστος αποστολης / ανα ατομο (1 ευρω, που μπορει να πληρωθει μαζι με το κοστος της πλακεττας)

2) Ο Αποστολεας δεν θα χασει πολυ χρονο, να στεκεται σε ουρες, να κολλαει γραμματοσημα κτλ (αυτο ειναι αρνητικο σε περιπτωση που στο ταχυδρομειο υπαρχει καμια ομορφουλα υπαλληλος και θελαμε να την  πιασουμε στο μπλα-μπλα.....)

3) Ακομα και για τους Αθηναιους ειναι καλη λυση, μιας και μετα δε θα πρεπει να τρεχουμε σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο για να παρουμε την πλακεττα μας...πολλες μετακινησεις, αντε να βρουμε κοινο σημειο συναντησης, χρονο που να μπορουν και τα 2 μελη, κτλ κτλ

Για ριχτε και σεις καμια προταση να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει....

----------


## kx5

Αν θέλετε μπορώ να αναλάβω εγώ για Αθήνα. 
Υπό την προϋπόθεση οι παραλαβές  θα πρέπει να γίνουν απόγευμα στη δουλειά μου και τα χρήματα θα πρέπει να κατατεθούν σε λογαριασμό (δικό μου ή του Γρηγόρη) πριν την παραγγελία.
Όσο για τις πλακέτες, επειδή πετάγομαι συχνά Πάτρα θα μπορέσω να τις πάρω από τον ίδιο.

btw και αυτή η ιδέα με τους προπληρωμένους φακέλους δεν είναι άσχημη.

----------


## shoco

συμφωνω με τους προπληρωμενους φακελους

----------


## nikknikk4

KX5 η δουλεία σου ποιο ωράριο και σε σε ποια περιοχή είναι ?

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά να πω (γράψω) δυο λόγια.

Επειδή βλέπω προσφέρθηκε ο Κώστας (kx5), και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ, προτείνω την ιδέα του. 
Και αυτό γιατί ?, επειδή με τους προπληρωμένους φακέλους (δεν είναι "συστημένο") "παίζει" το 
ενδεχόμενο να χαθεί κάποιο δέμα - πλακέτα. Και επειδή έχει να κάνει με μένα, δεν το θέλω. 
Εννοώ οτι αν χαθεί κάποια, δεν θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να στείλω στο μέλος άλλη πλακέτα με 
κόστος 6ε. Αν βάλω εκτύπωση μιας πλακέτας απο το μηδέν (αυτή που χάθηκε), το κόστος θα 
είναι 40+ε. Οπότε μάλλον ή θα του δώσω τη δικιά μου, ή θα πρέπει να πληρώσει αυτό το ποσό 
(πράγμα απαράδεκτο).

Επίσης με βολεύει και εμένα η ιδέα του Κώστα, καθότι, θα κάτσω να την σχεδιάσω απο την αρχή 
(δεν βγαίνει επαγγελματική όπως είναι είπαμε, θέλει Gerber), μη στέλνω και μια-μια πλακέτα, με 
γράψιμο ονομάτων, πολλά ΠΜ με διευθύνσεις, χαμός ... 

Ενώ έτσι, δεν σας κάνει κόπο, να περάσετε να παραλάβετε την πλακέτα σας απο τη δουλειά του
Κώστα. Έτσι πέφτει και "μοιρασμένο" το τρέξιμο  :Lol:  :Lol: .

----------


## kx5

> KX5 η δουλεία σου ποιο ωράριο και σε σε ποια περιοχή είναι ?



Ανάλογα με τη μέρα μπορεί να δουλεύω μέχρι αργά το απόγευμα, οπότε πιστεύω θα βολέψει πολλούς. Η δουλειά κοντά στο ύψος Χαμοστέρνας - Συγγρού (10 λεπτά περπάτημα από Μετρό Φιξ).

----------


## nikknikk4

για την περιοχή ήσουν αρκετά σαφής για το ωράριο θα μπορούσες να γράψεις κάτι ποιο συγκεκριμένο δηλ. αργά το απόγευμα τι εννοείς 5-6-7-8 και εάν ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ποιες είναι αυτές οι μέρες ? ώστε να κανονίσει κάποιος και τη δική του δουλεία γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεις παρά το ότι είναι κοντά σε μέτρο θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και εμείς για κάποιο κενό απόγευμα

----------


## weather1967

> για την περιοχή ήσουν αρκετά σαφής για το ωράριο θα μπορούσες να γράψεις κάτι ποιο συγκεκριμένο δηλ. αργά το απόγευμα τι εννοείς 5-6-7-8 και εάν ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ποιες είναι αυτές οι μέρες ? ώστε να κανονίσει κάποιος και τη δική του δουλεία γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεις παρά το ότι είναι κοντά σε μέτρο θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και εμείς για κάποιο κενό απόγευμα



Ο φίλος Κώστας  προθυμοποιήται να μας εξυπηρετήση ολους ,και να παει κιολας στην Πατρα να φερει τις πλακετες αν χρειαστει ,μην τον πιεζουμε ,καλο θα ηταν με προσωπικα μηνύματα να ανταλαξουμε τηλεφωνα με τον Κώστα και ετσι να κανονισουμε πιο καλα και οργανωμενα και απο τις 2 πλευρές τα ραντεβού .

----------


## nikknikk4

Που είδες την πίεση εγώ ρώτησα εάν γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικό με τις μέρες. 

γιατί να ανταλλάσσουμε προσωπικά μηνύματα αφού αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει όλους. ?

Εξυπακούεται ότι τον ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για την προθυμία του
Αλλά νομίζω και όλοι οι άλλοι φίλοι 

Αν πιέζεται σε κάτι μας το λέει κάτσε 
να δούμε αν ξέρει κάτι με τις μέρες

----------


## weather1967

> Που είδες την πίεση εγώ ρώτησα εάν γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικό με τις μέρες. 
> 
> γιατί να ανταλλάσσουμε προσωπικά μηνύματα αφού αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει όλους. ?
> 
> Εξυπακούεται ότι τον ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για την προθυμία του
> Αλλά νομίζω και όλοι οι άλλοι φίλοι 
> 
> Αν πιέζεται σε κάτι μας το λέει κάτσε 
> να δούμε αν ξέρει κάτι με τις μέρες



Εγώ απλά λέω τα αυτονόητα,που να ξερει ο ανθρωπος ποιες μερες θα ειναι αργά το απογευμα στην δουλεια του εφοσον δεν ειναι stadar,δεν μπορει να το ξερει απο τωρα,πιστευω θα το γνωριζει 2-3 μερες η και την προηγουμενη πιο πριν,γιαυτο λεω καλυτερα με το τηλεφωνο,για πιο stadar και σιγουρη συννενοηση.

Κοιτα να δεις δεν εχουν ολοι ιδια ωράρια στις δουλειες τους ,π.χ 8 -16 ,υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος και δη ελευθεροι επαγγελματιες που εχουν ακαταστατο ωράριο,τυχαινει να πηγαινουν σε εξωτερικες δουλειες κ.λ.π.
Αρα δυσκολο να πει καποιος θα με βρειτε 8-16 στο ταδε γραφειο στην ταδε οδο ,προσωπικα δεν θα ξεκινήσω απο Περιστερι για Συγγρού αν δεν ξερω οτι την ωρα που θα παω θα ειναι stadar εκει ο συναδελφος,και ας μας εχει πει οτι θα ειναι εκει ,μπορει ανθρωποι ειμαστε κατι να τυχει και να φυγη ,θα αφήσω την δουλεια μου και θα κατεβω τσαμπα μεχρι την Συγγρού ?

----------


## nikknikk4

ρώτησα εάν γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά με το ωράριο του και τις μέρες του
εάν ξέρει μας το διευκρινίζει…


καλύτερα όμως να απαντήση ο ίδιος 



ΥΓ. τέσσερα post χωρίς νόημα

----------


## kx5

Τα απογεύματα που συνήθως δουλεύω μέχρι αργά είναι Τρίτη Πέμπτη και Σάββατο. Για ώρα θα προτιμούσα από τις 6 και μετά (το μέχρι πότε είναι ανάλογα με τη μέρα).
Αν κάποιος θέλει να έρθει με αυτοκίνητο, μπορώ να τον περιμένω σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο για να του δώσω την πλακέτα ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να παρκάρει (δύσκολη περιοχή).

----------


## nikknikk4

Εντάξει Κώστα αυτές τις ώρες μπορώ να έρθω 
Στείλε μου μήνυμα με τα ακριβή στοιχεία και θα περάσω αύριο για να σου δώσω χρήματα(εάν είσαι εκεί αύριο φυσικά ) 


*weather1967* ελαβα το μήνυμα σου κανένα πρόβλημα
εάν θες για να μην πηγαίνεις και εσύ εκεί μπορώ να δώσω και τα δικά σου χρήματα και τα βρίσκουμε κατά την παραλαβή επίσης μπορώ να δώσω και για τους 

jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο
jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο

και να τους παω τις πλακετες Ναυπλιο

ας με ενημερώσετε σχετικά

----------


## weather1967

> Εντάξει Κώστα αυτές τις ώρες μπορώ να έρθω 
> Στείλε μου μήνυμα με τα ακριβή στοιχεία και θα περάσω αύριο για να σου δώσω χρήματα(εάν είσαι εκεί αύριο φυσικά ) 
> 
> 
> *weather1967* ελαβα το μήνυμα σου κανένα πρόβλημα
> εάν θες για να μην πηγαίνεις και εσύ εκεί μπορώ να δώσω και τα δικά σου χρήματα και τα βρίσκουμε κατά την παραλαβή επίσης μπορώ να δώσω και για τους 
> 
> jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο
> jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο
> ...



 
Να σαι καλα nikknikk4 (τελικα Νικος ?) ,θα με υποχρέωνες να εδινες και τα δικα μου χρηματα στον Κώστα για μια πλακέτα ,μιας που θα πας αυριο κατω.
Και στην παραλαβή κανονιζουμε να βρεθουμε την ιδια μερα και ώρα στην δουλεια του Κώστα (απογευματινή ώρα) ,ουτως ωστε να σε πληρώσω.

Edit : Και να ευχαριστησουμε τον Γρηγόρη ,που απο οτι ειδα απο τις φωτος θα κανει καταπληκτική δουλειά,και γενικα ολη την δουλειά . :Smile: 
Γρηγόρη λέω να το καθιερώσουμε αυτο στο φορουμ με τις πλακετες,οποια καλη κατασκευή βλεπουμε στο elector και οχι μονο,και υπαρχει ανταποκριση των μελων του φορουμ για να την φτιαξουμε μαζικά,θα αναλαμβάνεις δράση χα χα !!!.

----------


## jimk

οκ νικ αμα κατεβεις Ναυπλιο να βρεθουμε.θα σε πληρωσω οταν φερεις την πλακετα?πως θα γινει?

----------


## nikknikk4

Όταν πάρουμε τις πλακέτες κατεβαίνω Ναύπλιο παίρνεις πλακέτα 
παίρνω χρήματα το ίδιο ισχύει
Και για jimnaf

----------


## shoco

Κωστα εχεις λογαριασμο σε eurobank για να βαλω τα δικα μου;

----------


## weather1967

Δυστυχώς ηθελα να σας αναφερω οτι αναγκαζομαι να ακυρώσω την δική μου παραγγελια πλακετας,για τον λογο οτι κόλλησα στον προγραματισμο του pic ,εχω ενα φιλο που ασχολειται με αυτά ,αλλα απο οτι μου ειπε εδωσε τον programer του και δεν εχει πλεον. :Sad: 

Φιλε nikknikk4  μην πληρώσεις την δικη μου πλακετα,πιστευω να δεις το μηνυμα πριν το απογευμα ,αν τελικα δεν το δεις και την πληρώσεις,δεν βαριεσε θα την παρω και θα την μετατρεψω σε αλλη κατασκευη που εχει ολοκληρωμενα ,ευχαριστώ παντος 

Ετσι η λιστα διαμορφωνετε ως εξης :

moutoulos --------------------- Πάτρα ------ 1KOKAR ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1Τρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - Αθήνα ------ 1Thodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακας ----- 1shoco ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2netline ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 2her ---------------------------- Αθήνα ------1pet --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1gsmaster --------------------- Γιάννενα ---- 2jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο ------1Radiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκη -----1badsak ------------------------ Σέρρες ----- 2jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο ----- 1nikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2tiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1tomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα ---- 1otakis ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1lordi -------------------------- Πάτρα -------1ts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1controlakis -------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2kx5 --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1

----------


## nikknikk4

Φιλε weather1967 εντάξει είδα το post μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κάνει κάποια κίνηση

αλλά για το ότι δεν έχεις κάποιο τρόπο για να κάνεις προγραμματισμό νομίζω ότι πολλοί θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν σε αυτό 

πχ εγώ μένω περιστέρι ίσως μπορέσω να στον κάνω εγώ τον προγραμματισμό (δεν έχω programmer ακόμη είναι στα άμεσα άμεσα σχέδια)
ίσως μπορέσει ο κχ5 και πηγαίνοντας για την παραλαβή πλακετών γίνεται κάτι και με αυτό

οι περισσότεροι έτσι κι αλλιώς μένουν Αθήνα όποτε σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποια λύση
εάν σε ενδιαφέρει η κατασκευή προτείνω να μην κολλήσεις σε αυτό ξανάλεω και πάλι σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποια λύση
Ένας από τους σκoπούς του φόρουμ είναι να βοηθά ο ένας τον άλλο

τώρα εγώ θα πάρω και την <<δική σου>> πλακέτα (έχω παραγγείλει 2 για εμένα τώρα θα έχω 3 χε χε) και εάν αποφασίσεις να ασχοληθείς αργότερα με την κατασκευή μου την ζητάς
φυσικά δεν θα έχεις καμία δέσμευση για να την πάρεις 
μέχρι να τυπωθούν θα πάρει καμία δεκαριά μέρες οπότε έχεις χρόνο να σκεφτείς 
εάν η απόφαση σου στο δεκαήμερο είναι θετική όταν παραλάβουμε τότε δίνουμε ραντεβού στο βενιερη και παίρνεις πλακέτα*.*

----------


## nikknikk4

Moutoulos Γρηγόρη θα πάρω εγώ την πλακέτα του weather1967 δηλ. βαλε Το δικό μου σύνολο 3

----------


## jimnaf

nik 
*Είσαι μεγάλος* !!  ευχαριστώ  για τον κόπο σου  θα σου στείλω πμ το τηλεφ. μου :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thodoris

πολλά λεφτά βλέπω και αλλάζουν τακτικάααα!!!! (όπως λέει και το άσμα)
Εγώ που μπορώ να δώσω λεφτά????και σε ποιον????

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά εξαφανίζομαι που και πού ..., μην ανησυχείτε, απλά υποχρεώσεις ... 

Οπότε έχουμε:


moutoulos --------------------- Πάτρα ------ 1KOKAR ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1Τρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - Αθήνα ------ 1Thodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακας ----- 1shoco ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2netline ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 2her ---------------------------- Αθήνα ------1pet --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1gsmaster --------------------- Γιάννενα ----  2jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο ------1Radiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκη -----1badsak ------------------------ Σέρρες ----- 2jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο ----- 1nikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήνα ------ 3tiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1tomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα ---- 1otakis ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1lordi --------------------------  Πάτρα -------1ts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1controlakis -------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2kx5 --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1 



Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω τον Κώστα (kx5), που ανέλαβε την διεκπεραίωση. 





> ... Και να ευχαριστησουμε τον Γρηγόρη, ...
> που απο οτι ειδα απο τις φωτος θα κανει καταπληκτική δουλειά,και γενικα ολη την δουλειά .



Δημήτρη, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!.





> Moutoulos Γρηγόρη θα πάρω εγώ την πλακέτα του weather1967 δηλ. 
> βαλε Το δικό μου σύνολο 3



Οκ





> ... Εγώ που μπορώ να δώσω λεφτά????και σε ποιον????




*α)* *  ΕΘΝΙΚΗ*:  Αρ. Λογαριασμού 225 / 651789-71 
       Σε ΙΒΑΝ:  GR07 0110 2250 0000 2256 5178 971 

*β)* * ΚΥΠΡΟΥ*:  Αρ. Κάρτας PrePaid  4302 5200 2179 8008 (+ 1ε σταθερό, προμήθειας κατάθεσης). 

*γ)* *    PayPal*:  moutoulos@gmail.com (+ προμήθεια PayPal).

Παιδιά το ξέρω, "χτυπάει" άσχημα που γράφω προμήθεια, αλλά τι να κάνω εγώ ?. 
Απλά φανταστείτε να βάλουν όλοι, στην Κύπρου, χωρίς προμήθεια, εγώ θα είμαι 
μείον 30ε, απλά μην μπώ και μέσα με την προσφορά ...  :Rolleyes: .



Τελειώνει ..., και η πλακέτα.

----------


## jimnaf

Φιλέ Γρηγόρη moutoulos αύριο το πρωί κάνω κατάθεση  30 ευρώ για:

Nikknikk4....τεμ. 3
Jimnaf....... τεμ. 1  
jimk...........τεμ. 1

*ΕΘΝΙΚΗ*: Αρ. Λογαριασμού 225 / 651789-71

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδιά εξαφανίζομαι που και πού ..., μην ανησυχείτε, απλά υποχρεώσεις ... 
> 
> Οπότε έχουμε:
> 
> 
> moutoulos --------------------- Πάτρα ------ 1KOKAR ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1Τρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - Αθήνα ------ 1Thodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακας ----- 1shoco ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2netline ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 2her ---------------------------- Αθήνα ------1pet --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1gsmaster --------------------- Γιάννενα ----  2jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο ------1Radiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκη -----1badsak ------------------------ Σέρρες ----- 2jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο ----- 1nikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήνα ------ 3tiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1tomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα ---- 1otakis ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1lordi --------------------------  Πάτρα -------1ts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1controlakis -------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2kx5 --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Όπα ρε ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ την προμήθεια την βάζει η τράπεζα, εσύ γιατί αισθάνεσαι άσχημα?
Δεν φτάνει που έκανες όλη την δουλειά........

----------


## lordi

Ο moutoulos εννοεί την προμήθεια για την κατάθεση! Στην Κύπρου πχ αν καταθέσεις 10 ευρώ αυτά που θα πάρει ο moutoulos είναι 9!

----------


## moutoulos

Σωστό ..., απλά το ίδιο λέτε. Η Εθνική, την προμήθεια την ζητάει απο τον
καταθέτη, ενώ στην Κύπρου η προμήθεια χρεώνετε στον "παραλήπτη" αφαιρώντας το 1ε.

----------


## shoco

αυριο θα καταθεσω 12ευρω στην εθνικη

----------


## babisko

Όσοι έχετε λογαριασμό στην Εθνική που γνωρίζω, δεν ξέρω για τις άλλες τράπεζες, μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε τα λεφτά μέσω ΑΤΜ στον λογαριασμό του Γρηγόρη, χωρίς προμήθιες κ.λ.π. Επιλέγετε μεταφορά - σε λογαριασμό τρίτου, δίνετε τον λογαριασμό του Γρηγόρη και μεταφέρονται τα λεφτά χωρίς προμήθειες από τον λογαριασμό σας (που υποτίθεται ότι έχει τουλάχιστον το μεταφερόμενο ποσό  :Lol:  ) στον λογαριασμό του Γρηγόρη.

ΥΓ. Οι προμήθειες παρακαλώ, αφού τις γλυτώνετε, να τις καταθέσετε στον δικό μου λογαριασμό  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## otakis

η πιο φθηνή κ γρήγορη μέθοδος είναι το PayPal (για αυτούς που έχουν account).

χρεώνει 0.55eu για τα 6eu (οι τράπεζες από 1eu κ πάνω) κ δε χρειάζεται να κάτσεις στην ουρά!

----------


## ts0gl1s

Μια Πειραιώς χάθηκε να είχατε  :Tongue2:  για να τα έστελνα μέσο internet να τελείωνα αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να πάω σε τράπεζα για να τα καταθέσω, και κάποια στιγμή λεμέ και πως θα έρθει βόρια Ελλάδα!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια θελω και εγω 2 πλακετες αλλα μονο αν μπορειτε να μου τις στειλετε. με οποιον τροπο σας βολευει ακομα και με courier αν το εχετε κατο απο το σπιτι σας που λεει ο λογος και φυσικα τα μεταφορικα δικα μου... δυστηχως ειμαι πολυ μακρια για να ερθω για παραλαβη... επισης εχω paypal αλλα δεν εχω μεταφερει ποτε λεφτα σε αλλον... οποτε ισως χρειαστω λιγο info...

----------


## moutoulos

> παιδια θελω και εγω 2 πλακετες αλλα μονο αν μπορειτε να μου τις στειλετε. με οποιον τροπο σας βολευει ακομα και με courier ...



Παναγιώτη, εσύ θα μιλήσεις με τον Γιάννη (RadioMeter), στέλνοντάς του ΠΜ, πατώντας εδώ, 
ο οποίος είναι ο "συνδετικός κρίκος"  :Laugh: , με την Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Οτι κανονίσετε μου λες εδώ 
ή σε ΠΜ, απλά να ξέρω αν θα σε "βάλω" στη παραγγελία (2 τεμ) ή οχι.

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου βρε φιλε Γρηγορη απιαστος στην οργανωση.
Θα παμε και για αλλες πλακεττες που να δεις τι θα ανεβασω σε λιγο,
λοιπον ενα πολυοργανο μετρα πυκνωτες και esr,συχνομετρο μεχρι 30ΜΗΖ 
μετρηση μετασχηματιστων συντελεστης Q, γεννητρια σηματος.
Ολα αυτα με ενα pic και ελαχιστα υλικα.

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά Θάνο ...  :Smile: , δεν το συζητάω οτι είσαι άπιαστος στον εργαστηριακό εξοπλισμό (όργανα).

Περιμένουμε ...

Να'σαι καλά !!!!

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Mολις εστειλα τα χρηματα μεσω paypal.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jimnaf

ok Γρηγόρη  έγινε η κατάθεση 08:33:54 23/10/2009

----------


## kx5

Συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα χθες αλλά δούλευα μέχρι τη νύχτα  :Sad:  (καταραμένη συντήρηση).

Βλέπω ο Γρηγόρης έχει δώσει αρκετές επιλογές σε όσους επιθυμούν να κάνουν κατάθεση χρημάτων. Παρόλα αυτά αν κάποιοι θέλουν να δώσουν μετρητά σε εμένα μπορούν να περάσουν αύριο το απόγευμα (μετά τις 6) από τη δουλειά μου. Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες με πμ.

Αν δυσκολεύεστε με τον προγραμματισμό μπορώ να τον κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## ts0gl1s

ok Γρηγόρη  έγινε η κατάθεση 13:52:28 23/10/2009

----------


## otakis

> Αν δυσκολεύεστε με τον προγραμματισμό μπορώ να τον κάνω και εγώ.




δυσκολευόμαστε, δυσκολευόμαστε (καταραμένοι μCs...)  :Cursing: 

χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τη σημαντική πρωτοβουλία, που μόλις ανέλαβες!!!  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 


μήπως είναι καλύτερα πια να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα για τα υλικά της κατασκευής?

----------


## shoco

μολις τα εβαλα και εγω στον Γρηγορη. 12ευρω

----------


## kx5

> δυσκολευόμαστε, δυσκολευόμαστε (καταραμένοι μCs...) 
> 
> χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τη σημαντική πρωτοβουλία, που μόλις ανέλαβες!!! 
> 
> 
> μήπως είναι καλύτερα πια να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα για τα υλικά της κατασκευής?



Όποιος θέλει ας το αναφέρει και θα βρούμε τρόπο να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## KOKAR

> Γεια σου βρε φιλε Γρηγορη απιαστος στην οργανωση.
> *Θα παμε και για αλλες πλακεττες που να δεις τι θα ανεβασω σε λιγο*,
> λοιπον ενα πολυοργανο μετρα πυκνωτες και esr,συχνομετρο μεχρι 30ΜΗΖ 
> μετρηση μετασχηματιστων συντελεστης Q, γεννητρια σηματος.
> Ολα αυτα με ενα pic και ελαχιστα υλικα.



βρε παλιάνθρωπε και παλιο-χαρακτήρα, πετάς μια βόμβα και την κάνεις????  :W00t:

----------


## Thanos10

> βρε παλιάνθρωπε και παλιο-χαρακτήρα, πετάς μια βόμβα και την κάνεις????



 Κωστα σε λιγο,αυτο φιαχνω αυτον τον καιρο ειναι λιγο δυσκολο ειμαι στην φαση για την μετρηση ESR.

----------


## her

Μήπως να περιμένουμε τότε την πλακέτα αυτή που θα ανεβάσει ο Θάνος και να τις πάρουμε τις πλακέτες όλες μαζί ;;;

----------


## Nemmesis

ok μιλησα με τον με τον Γιάννη (RadioMeter) και ειμαι μεσα για την παραγγελια... για τα λεφτα τωρα.. για να στα στειλω μεσο paypal μονο το email σου χρειαζετε?

----------


## Thanos10

Ηρακλη θα ανεβασω τυπωμενο ετοιμο για σιδερωμα η με φωτογραφικη μεθοδο οποτε δεν εχουμε προβλημα.
Ειμαι σε καλο δρομο λιγο ο κωδικας ειναι  δυσκολος αλλα θα τα καταφερω, μεχρι τωρα μπορει να κανει τα εξης, μετραει πυκνωτες, μεχρι 14000μF,συχνομετρο 30ΜΗΖ,γεννητρια σηματος,και μετρηση μετασχηματιστων,το ESR εχω να δουλεψω ακομη.

----------


## Thanos10

Ετοιμο μια ζενερ δεν εχω (3,9ν) αυριο στον φανο.

----------


## moutoulos

> ok μιλησα με τον με τον Γιάννη (RadioMeter) και ειμαι μεσα για την παραγγελια... για τα λεφτα τωρα.. για να στα στειλω μεσο paypal μονο το email σου χρειαζετε?




Παναγιώτη ναι, μόνο το email χρειάζεται.

----------


## tomka

Καλημερα...

Εστειλα μεσω paypal 6Ε......

----------


## pet

Απο βδομάδα τα βάζω και εγώ , να γεμίσω την credit card  :Smile: 

Να στε καλά παίδες το πνεύμα συνεργασίας πάει σύνεφο!

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά να υπενθυμίσω οτι είχα γράψει παραγγελίες μέχρι ...





> *Παραγγελίες έως το βράδυ της επομένης Κυριακής 25/10/09*



 ... που αυτό είναι αύριο βράδυ. Δεν μας πιέζει ο χρόνος, απλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να τελειώσει.

Αν κάποιος έχει αντίρρηση, ή θέλει να τον περιμένουμε 1-2 μέρες, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, 
το κάνουμε.

----------


## pet

ΟΚ, απλά θα λείπω εγώ γυρίζω τρίτη-τετάρτη, αν μπορεί να αναλάβει ο κώστας (kokar) για μένα έχει καλώς αλλιώς no worries.

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

Δεν μας πιέζει ο χρόνος, απλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να τελειώσει.

Αν κάποιος έχει αντίρρηση, ή θέλει να τον περιμένουμε 1-2 μέρες, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, 
το κάνουμε.[/QUOTE]


   Καλησπέρα είμαι και εγώ μέσα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να βάλω τα χρήματα σήμερα .
  Αν δεν προλάβω σήμερα τότε θα μπορέσω Δευτέρα απόγευμα γιατί δουλεύω χωρίς πρόγραμμα όλο το 24ωρο. :Sad:

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε: 


moutoulos --------------------- Πάτρα ------ 1KOKAR ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 1Τρελος Επιστημονας (Ορέστης) - Αθήνα ------ 1Thodoris* ----------------------* Γέρακας ----- 1shoco ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2netline ------------------------ Αθήνα ------ 2her ---------------------------- Αθήνα ------1pet --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1gsmaster --------------------- Γιάννενα ----  2jimk -------------------------- Ναύπλιο ------1Radiometer ------------------- Θεσ/νίκη -----1badsak ------------------------ Σέρρες ----- 2jimnaf ------------------------ Ναύπλιο ----- 1nikknikk4 ---------------------- Αθήνα ------ 3tiger135 ---------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1tomka ------------------------ Γιάννενα ---- 1otakis ------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1lordi --------------------------  Πάτρα -------1ts0gl1s ----------------------- Θεσ/νίκη ---- 1controlakis -------------------- Αθήνα ------ 2kx5 --------------------------- Αθήνα ------ 1Nemmesis ------------------- Πτολεμαΐδα --- 2ΜαστροΣαββας ---------------- Δράμα ------ 1
Οκ Σάββα.

----------


## badsak

Τα χρηματα σταλθηκαν μεσω paypal.
Για τα 12 ΕΥΡΩ εχει 0,76ΕΥΡΩ κρατησεις.
Αντε να δουμε τωρα που θα βρουμε τον PIC.

----------


## her

26/10/2009 21:00   6 ΕΥΡΩ   στην Eθνική τράπεζα.
Αν σου είναι εύκολο στην λίστα που έχεις φτιάξει μάρκαρε και ποιοι έχουν πληρώσει σαν επιβεβαίωση ότι πράγματι τα έλαβες. 

Εγώ με τον kokar επειδή μένουμε πολύ κοντά πιθανών να τις πάρουμε μαζί, αν φυσικά το θέλει και ο ίδιος !!!  :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> Αν σου είναι εύκολο στην λίστα που έχεις φτιάξει μάρκαρε και ποιοι έχουν 
> πληρώσει σαν επιβεβαίωση ότι πράγματι τα έλαβες.




Σωστό ..., απο τη μια, λάθος απο τη άλλη  :Laugh: . 

Οχι μωρέ δεν είναι σωστό (έτσι το βλέπω εγώ), είναι σαν να βγάζω αυτομάτως 
στη φόρα ποιοί δεν έχουν πληρώσει ακόμα.

Αυτοί που έχουν πληρώσει το ξέρουν ...  :Tongue: 
Απλά αναφέρω οτι είναι ακριβώς οι μισοί ..., + 2-3 εξαιρέσεις που έχουν τους
λόγους τους.

----------


## Nemmesis

μολις εστηλα τα λεφτα με paypal
οποτε μπορεις τσεκαρε αν ειναι ολα οκ

----------


## kx5

Έγινε μεταφορά χρημάτων και από μένα (paypal).

----------


## gsmaster

Παιδιά στο paypal δηλώνετε Gift και δεν παίρνει καθόλου προμήθεια. 
(εκτός αν το λέει κάπου που δεν το πρόσεξα πάντως στις λεπτομέρειες λέει: "Fee amount:          €0.00 EUR" )

----------


## pet

Πατάω να στείλω λεφτά με paypal και δεν με αφήνει, έχω προπληρωμένη απο άττικα.

ξέρει κανείς; πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## lordi

Είναι συνδεδεμένη με το paypal η κάρτα? Αν ναι, έχει λεφτά μέσα? Αν ναι, μήπως έχεις ξεπεράσει ένα όριο και πρέπει να κάνεις verify την κάρτα (αν δεν το έκανες την πρώτη φορά που την συνέδεσες)?

----------


## moutoulos

Επειδή την πάτησα και εγώ ...

Μήπως ανανεώθηκε πρόσφατα η κάρτα σου και δεν έχεις αλλάξει στο PayPal 
το (3ψήφιο) Verification Code που βρίσκεται στη πίσω πλευρά της κάρτας 
(συν τις ημερομηνίες).

----------


## pet

> Επειδή την πάτησα και εγώ ...
> 
> Μήπως ανανεώθηκε πρόσφατα η κάρτα σου και δεν έχεις αλλάξει στο PayPal 
> το (3ψήφιο) Verification Code που βρίσκεται στη πίσω πλευρά της κάρτας 
> (συν τις ημερομηνίες).



OK τα κατάφερα , έστειλα 9 γιούρια

----------


## moutoulos

> OK τα κατάφερα , έστειλα 9 γιούρια



 :Huh:  Γιατί 9, και οχι 6 ?

----------


## pet

> Γιατί 9, και οχι 6 ?



έτσι , να πιεις μια μπύρα κερνάω  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Thnks Πέτρο !!!.  

Στην υγειά σου!



Χρωστάω κέρασμα ...  :Wink: 
Να'σαι καλά ...

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

Πρόβλημα με την καταθεση σε τράπεζα λόγω ωραριου 7:00 με 15:00.
Το Paypal θέλει πιστωτικη... Με Paysafe γίνεται;

----------


## moutoulos

Το PayPal θέλει να ανοίξεις έναν λογαριασμό σε αυτό, και να βάλεις:
Είτε ...

Πιστωτική VisaΧρεωστική (προπληρωμένη) VisaΑρ. Κατάθεσης (Λογαριασμός Ταμιευτηρίου)

Σάββα τo PaySafe που λες, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## jimnaf

Φιλέ Γρηγόρη  σε ποιό σημείο βρισκόμαστε;

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Δημήτρη ...

Σε καλό δρόμο ... :Thumbup1: .

----------


## KOKAR

σε τέτοιο δρόμο Γρηγορη ???

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι  :Lol: , χωρίς λακκούβες ..., σπάνιο αυτό.

----------


## KOKAR

ναι αλλά από οτι βλέπω το Νοσοκομείο είναι στα 400 μέτρα......

----------


## nikknikk4

και για να μη χαθεί...

http://www.driveme.gr/

http://www.nationsonline.org/oneworld/map/google_map_greece.htm

----------


## lordi

Από Πάτρα ο δρόμος!!! Αναγνώρισα την δεξαμενή (ή ότι άλλο είναι αυτό!:p)!

----------


## edgar

> Από Πάτρα ο δρόμος!!! Αναγνώρισα την δεξαμενή (ή ότι άλλο είναι αυτό!:p)!



Εμ βλεπεις η γειτονια  :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα!!!!
 :W00t:  Καλά εεε??

Τώρα αναγνώρισα το δρόμο ... :Tongue: , δεν έχω παρατηρητικότητα ...

----------


## nikknikk4

πλησιάζει πάντως

----------


## KOKAR

> Ναι , *χωρίς λακκούβες ..., σπάνιο αυτό*.







> Κώστα!!!!
>  Καλά εεε??
> 
> *Τώρα αναγνώρισα το δρόμο* ..., δεν έχω παρατηρητικότητα ...



μου αρέσει που είπες χωρίς λακκούβες........
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν οι πλακέτες είναι έτοιμες, επισυνάπτω μερικές φωτό, απλά να πάρετε μια ιδέα
μέχρι να έρθει ... κοντά σας  :Wub: .


Η Virtual (απο το software):





Η πραγματική (κανονική εκτύπωση):






Και εδώ φαίνεται καθαρά το κομμάτι της πλακέτας που μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί (σπάει), 
προκειμένου να τοποθετηθεί σε κάποιο σημείο (μπροστά ή πάνω στο κουτί) με καλύτερη
πρόσβαση, στο να πατήσουν τα SMD εξαρτήματα (τεχνολογία SMT).




Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν ...

----------


## moutoulos

Και κάποιες άλλες ...

----------


## nikknikk4

*άψογος*


*------*

----------


## lynx

ναι οντως... σκετα jewels τα πλακετονια...  :W00t:

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Γρηγορη  εκανες ωραια δουλεια.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ ...

Πολύ πιθανό να ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία αποστολής, σε αυτούς που είναι εκτός Αθήνας, απο αύριο (χλωμό το βλέπω όμως  :Huh: ).
Αλλιώς απο Δευτέρα. Για την Αθήνα, πρέπει να βρεθώ με τον Lordi ή τον Kx5 για να του δώσω τις πλακέτες (δεν έχουμε μιλήσει ακόμα).

Πάντως μέχρι τέλος επόμενης εβδομάδας, θα τις έχετε όλοι ...

----------


## lordi

Αθήνα θα ανέβω στο σεμινάριο της microchip κατά πάσα πιθανότητα! Οπότε μπορώ να πάρω και να παραδώσω εκεί ή και αλλού! Ποιοι είναι αυτοί που θέλουν από Αθήνα? Θα σου τηλεφωνήσω αύριο Γρηγόρη για να βρεθούμε να παραλάβω εμπόρευμα! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

μπραβο πολυ ωραιες πλακετες   :Thumbup:

----------


## pet

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ ...
> 
> Πολύ πιθανό να ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία αποστολής, σε αυτούς που είναι εκτός Αθήνας, απο αύριο (χλωμό το βλέπω όμως ).
> Αλλιώς απο Δευτέρα. Για την Αθήνα, πρέπει να βρεθώ με τον Lordi για να του δώσω τις πλακέτες (δεν έχουμε μιλήσει ακόμα).
> 
> Πάντως μέχρι τέλος επόμενης εβδομάδας, θα τις έχετε όλοι ...



Με την ησυχία σου! πολύ ωραίες.

----------


## kx5

Ωραίες έγιναν. 

Πάντως Πάτρα θα κατέβω μέσα στη βδομάδα. Αν οι πλακέτες θα είναι ακόμα εκεί θα μπορούσα να τις φέρω Αθήνα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Θα σου τηλεφωνήσω αύριο Γρηγόρη για να βρεθούμε να παραλάβω εμπόρευμα!



Οκ, εσύ ή ο kx5.


Κώστα (kx5) σου έστειλα το τηλ μου.

Απλά να το έχετε και οι δυο, και όποιος βρεί ευκαιρία μου χτυπάει τηλ.

----------


## Thanos10

Γρηγορη αμα τα φιαξεται αναβαστε καμια φωτο.

----------


## moutoulos

Εννοείται ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikknikk4

εντάξει γρηγόρη εγώ θα τις πάω στα παιδιά jimk jimnaf

jimk jimnaf λίγη υπομονή όταν παραλάβω τις πλακέτες θα λάβετε pm

----------


## lordi

Λοιπόν, έλαβα τις πλακέτες των εξής από τον moutoulo σήμερα:

01. KOKAR (1)
02. Τρελός Επιστήμονας (1)
03. Thodoris (1)
04. Shoco (2)
05. her (1)
05. pet (1)
06. jimk (1)
07. jimnaf (1)
08. nikknikk4 (3)
09. otakis (1)
10. lordi  :Tongue2:  (1)
11. controlakis (2)

Σύνολο 16 πλακέτες.

Όσοι είστε στην λίστα παραπάνω (εκτός από μένα) στείλτε μου ένα pm με ημέρες, ώρες και μέρη που μπορείτε για να διαλέξω ένα μέρος/ημέρα/ώρα που συμφέρει όλους να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί! Εγώ θα βρίσκομαι Αθήνα από Πέμπτη(μετά το σεμινάριο της Microchip) έως Σάββατο(όλη μέρα)!

Όσοι θα παραλάβουν πλακέτες μέσω άλλου (όπως πχ ο nikknikk4 θα παραλάβει τις πλακέτες των jimk και jimnaf) μου το λένε και αυτό για να το ξέρω! Επίσης αν είναι κάποιος από σας που θα πάει στο συνέδριο της Microchip μου λέει και του την φέρνω εκεί!

Μόλις μαζέψω την απαραίτητη πληροφορία θα φτιάξω ένα διάγραμμα για να αποφύγουμε τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις!

Αναμένω!

----------


## moutoulos

> εντάξει γρηγόρη εγώ θα τις πάω στα παιδιά jimk jimnaf
> 
> jimk jimnaf λίγη υπομονή όταν παραλάβω τις πλακέτες θα λάβετε pm



Ok .



Καλά βρε πότε πρόλαβες και τα πέρασες  :Lol: , στο Lordi αναφέρομαι ...

----------


## lordi

Μπαμ Μπαμ!!!Courier Lordi!!!! :Tongue2: 

Τον νου σας εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=188 μην πάει πολύ ψηλά και δεν φαίνεται!!!

Να σημειώσω ότι θα φύγω από Πάτρα την Τετάρτη το βράδυ μάλλον και έτσι μέχρι τότε θα πρέπει να έχουμε κανονίσει πλήρως τα πάντα!

----------


## lordi

Η παράδοση έχει ως εξής:



αν υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις πείτε μου! Επομένως περιμένω λεπτομέρειες για μέρα/μέρος/ώρα συνάντησης από τους:

01. otakis
02. nikknikk4
03. shoco

Οι υπόλοιποι με έχουν ενημερώσει! Αν θέλετε μου λέτε και ηλικία για να μην σας μιλάω στον ενικό και γίνομαι αγενής! :Tongue2: !

Αναμένω αναμμένος! :Biggrin:

----------


## lynx

χαχαχαχα!!! nice........  :Cool:

----------


## Radiometer

και εγω  περιμενω  να παραλαβω τις πλακετες για τα παιδια απο την βορειο Ελλαδα  :Smile:

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> και εγω  περιμενω  να παραλαβω τις πλακετες για τα παιδια απο την βορειο Ελλαδα




Απαιτουμε ΔΙΑΦΑΝΕΙΑ στο φορουμ!!!   Θελουμε σχεδιαγραμμα οπως του lordi   :Laugh:   :Laugh:    , να ξερουμε τί παιρνει και ποιός    :Tongue:  



@ lordi   : εντυπωσιακο!!!    :Lol:

----------


## pet

lordi έχεις pm

----------


## lordi

@pet όλα εντάξει θα σε ενημερώσω!

@Τρελός Επιστήμονας... <- Εσύ δεν είσαι που θα παραλάβεις πλακέτα μέσω του KOKAR? Η ο άλλος Τρελός Επιστήμονας (χωρίς τις τελίτσες)?

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Ναι εγω ειμαι!! με τις '...'  και χωρις τόνους  :Cool:

----------


## lordi

Διορθώθηκε! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Πλήρης διαφάνεια! :Lol: 

Να και οι πιθανές ώρες συνάντησης σύμφωνα με όσους μου έχουν πει μέχρι τώρα:



Το μέρος μάλλον θα είναι στο κέντρο, Σύνταγμα!

----------


## lordi

Η παράδοση έχει ως εξής:



αν υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις πείτε μου! 

Μεράάάάάά!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## shoco

lordi εχεις pm

----------


## nikknikk4

lordi εχεις pm

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά ε, ο PCB Delivery, είναι φοβερός, το πήρε _"πατριωτικά"_ το θέμα  :Laugh: .
Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο !!!.

Λοιπόν ..., εγώ αύριο θα στείλω και τις υπόλοιπες εκτός Αθήνας. Λογικά 
Πέμπτη, με αργότερο Παρασκευή τις έχετε ...

----------


## lordi

Λοιπόν, ενημερώθηκα από όλους και η μέρα παράδοσης θα είναι το *Σάββατο, 21/11!* Για την ώρα η μόνη πρόταση που είχα είναι να βρεθούμε ανάμεσα στις *14:00 με 17:00*! Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πείτε μου αλλιώς διαλέγω μια ώρα στο διάστημα αυτό και σας ενημερώνω με pm, όπου σας δίνω και το τηλέφωνο μου!

@moutoulos  :Biggrin: thnx!

----------


## shoco

Εγω μπορω στις 17:00 στις 21/11

----------


## KOKAR

> Λοιπόν, ενημερώθηκα από όλους και η μέρα παράδοσης θα είναι το *Σάββατο, 21/11!* Για την ώρα η μόνη πρόταση που είχα είναι να βρεθούμε ανάμεσα στις *14:00 με 17:00*! Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πείτε μου αλλιώς διαλέγω μια ώρα στο διάστημα αυτό και σας ενημερώνω με pm, όπου σας δίνω και το τηλέφωνο μου!
> 
> @moutoulos thnx!



Εγώ είμαι οκ για το Σαββάτο από 14:00 εως 17:00 ,απλά πες μου την ώρα ....
και πίνουμε και κανένα καφέ στο σύνταγμα....

υ.γ
αν γουστάρει και κανένας άλλος για καφέ και κους-κους ας το πει !

----------


## pet

> Εγώ είμαι οκ για το Σαββάτο από 14:00 εως 17:00 ,απλά πες μου την ώρα ....
> και πίνουμε και κανένα καφέ στο σύνταγμα....
> 
> υ.γ
> αν γουστάρει και κανένας άλλος για καφέ και κους-κους ας το πει !



Εγώ μόνο περαστικός θα είμαι δυστυχώς  :Huh:

----------


## lordi

Αύριο την κάνω από Πάτρα και δεν θα κοιτάξω μάλλον το forum καθόλου, εκτός κι αν βρω χρόνο από κανένα εργαστήριο στην σχολή και κάνω μια επίσκεψη!

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ/ΩΡΑ/ΜΕΡΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ: 

*ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 21/11/2009 15:00 ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥ** ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΟ!!*

Αν κάτσουμε για καφέ εκεί μπορείτε να περάσετε και λίγο αργότερα αλλά μόνο για όσο θα είμαστε εκεί! Αν εγώ τύχει και φύγω νωρίτερα θα αφήσω τις πλακέτες σε όσους μείνουν για καφέ για να μπορεί να τις πάρει κάποιος αλλά και πάλι μόνο για όσο θα μείνουν οι υπόλοιποι για καφέ!! Αν κάποιος δεν μπορέσει τελικά μου το λέει! Σας στέλνω με pm το παρόν post και το τηλέφωνο μου!

Πλακέτες που δεν θα παραδοθούν θα επιστρέψουν στην Πάτρα και θα αποσταλούν με το Courier Lordi ξανά κατα πάσα πιθανότητα στις 12/12/2009! :Tongue2: !

----------


## gsmaster

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τις πλακέτες των παγουράδων, και αύριο θα γίνει η σχετική διανομή. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ειδοποιήθηκαν τηλεφωνικώς (πολύς κόσμος....) :P

----------


## Radiometer

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγω τις πλακέτες  :Smile:   για βορειο Ελλαδα

----------


## nikknikk4

σήμερα το μεσημέρι παρέλαβα (5) πλακέτες από το καταπληκτικό *Courier Lordi*

τον οποίο *Lordi* ευχαριστώ

η ποιότητα της πλακέτας …απλά *ΑΨΟΓΗ* πολύ καλή δουλεία μπράβο *moutoulos* γρήγορη


παρέδωσα (1) πλακέτα στον *weather1967* 
(ναι… τον έπεισα να κάνει την κατασκευή …όχι ότι μου πήρε χρόνο… :Biggrin:  λιγοτερο απο 5''...)

οι *jimk* και *jimnaf* περιμένετε θα κάνω post αύριο μετά την ξεμπερδεψούρα

(ξεμπερδεψούρα...?) :Biggrin: 

.

----------


## weather1967

> σήμερα το μεσημέρι παρέλαβα (5) πλακέτες από το καταπληκτικό *Courier Lordi*
> 
> τον οποίο *Lordi* ευχαριστώ
> 
> η ποιότητα της πλακέτας …απλά *ΑΨΟΓΗ* πολύ καλή δουλεία μπράβο *moutoulos* γρήγορη
> 
> 
> παρέδωσα (1) πλακέτα στον *weather1967* 
> (ναι… τον έπεισα να κάνει την κατασκευή …όχι ότι μου πήρε χρόνο… λιγοτερο απο 5''...)
> ...



Xα χα χα ετσι Νικο ,βρε αν δεν ησουν εσυ κακα τα ψεματα θα εκανα πισω,λογο pic.
Να πω και εγω οτι ο Γρηγορης εκανε οντως φοβερη δουλεια και σημερα που την μονταρισα τον σκεφτομουν συνεχεια  :Smile: .
Καμαρώνω που μπορουμε να κανουμε και εμεις σαν Ελλάδα φοβερής ποιοτητας πλακετας,δεν ηξερα οτι ειχαμε αυτην την δυνατοτητα .
*Χιλια μπραβο Γρηγόρη*!!!!!!!!!!!!.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... τον σκεφτομουν συνεχεια .



 :Tt1:  Τι να πω ..., με κάνεις και ντρέπομαι  :Blushing: . Είμαι ερωτεύσιμος ...

 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: . 

Δημήτρη πλάκα κάνω έτσι ...



*Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια*, όντως η ποιότητα είναι φοβερή.

----------


## weather1967

:Lol: 
Εννοειται βρε Γρηγορη το καταλαβα.
Καλα εγω πρωτη φορα κανω κυκλωμα σε τετοιες πλακετες ,ειχα συνηθηση στά χάρχαλα τις διάτρυτες  :Biggrin: ,και μου φανηκε περιεργο που τελειωσα σε μια ωρα ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα, στην διατρυτη θα το εκανα σε 6-8 ωρες σχεδον  :Blushing: .Εβλεπα και το moutoulos στο τυπωμενο,πηγαινε και το καλαι απο μονο του στην πλακετα,το τελειωσα και σε μια ωρα ,ειναι να μην σε σκεφτομουν συνεχεια  :Lol: .

----------


## nikknikk4

μετά από την ξεμπερδεψούρα έτοιμα όλα τα υλικά σε εκδρομική συσκευασία για τους
*jimk* και *jimnaf*

για την παράδοση λίγη υπομονή & βάλτε τα κολλητήρια στην πρίζα 
θα λάβετε pm σύντομα

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Χμμμμ... πολυ οργανωμενους σας βρισκω με τα υλικα.... κι εμεις (καμια 10 ατομα) προσπαθουμε να κανουμε μια ομαδικη γι'αυτα, αλλα δεν....   :Blink: 

Αφου τα πηρατε εσεις, ισως θα μπορουσαμε να τα ειχαμε παρει κι εμεις απο το ιδιο μερος και να μην ψαχνουμε τωρα...

----------


## weather1967

> μετά από την ξεμπερδεψούρα έτοιμα όλα τα υλικά σε εκδρομική συσκευασία για τους
> *jimk* και *jimnaf*
> 
> για την παράδοση λίγη υπομονή & βάλτε τα κολλητήρια στην πρίζα 
> θα λάβετε pm σύντομα



Γειά σου Νικόλα καλλιτέχνη,και παλι μπραβο σου  :Smile: .
Αχ και βάχ , βλεπω τα ολοκληρωμενα που μου λειπουν σαν ξερολούκουμο  :Lol: .
Αν ηταν εστω και οι μισοι ανθρωποι εξυπηρετικοι και να βοηθουσαν τον συνάνθρωπο (οχι σε αυτον τον χωρο που τα μοιραζομαστε ολα απλοχερα,αλλα γενικα),οπως εσυ,και πολλοι αλλοι ,σιγουρα θα ειχαμε εναν καλυτερο κοσμο  :Wink:

----------


## weather1967

> Χμμμμ... πολυ οργανωμενους σας βρισκω με τα υλικα.... κι εμεις (καμια 10 ατομα) προσπαθουμε να κανουμε μια ομαδικη γι'αυτα, αλλα δεν.... 
> 
> Αφου τα πηρατε εσεις, ισως θα μπορουσαμε να τα ειχαμε παρει κι εμεις απο το ιδιο μερος και να μην ψαχνουμε τωρα...



Ορεστη ο Φανος εχεις τα περισσοτερα υλικα,εκτος προς το παρον τα 3 ολοκληρωμενα .
Υπαρχει και μια αλλη πηγη στην παρακατω Eγγλέζικη εταιρια που ειχε δωσει ο Νικος το λινκ ,υπαρχει ενα παραρτημα στην Νεα Ιωνια και εχει τον pic και αλλα υλικα ,παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο δινεις παραγγελια και την αλλη μερα σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο να πας να παραλαβεις την παραγγελια σου,απο την Νεα Ιωνια,αυτα για τους Αθηναιους ,αν δεν κανω λαθος στελνουν και στην επαρχια

http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/mic...z/4671606.aspx

YΓ:Πηγή πληροφοριών by niknik4 Νίκος . :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Τα ολοκληρωμενα που σου λοιπουν τα εχει ο Μαρκιδης στο Αιγαλεω και εισαι και κοντα http://www.markidis.gr/advanced_sear...4974&x=10&y=15

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Δημητρη ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες! 

Απλα εγω ειμαι εκτος Ελλαδας και δε μπορω να τρεξω... ο,τι κανω μεσω δικτυου!   Απλα θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν ειχαμε κανονισει ολοι, μαζι με τις πλακεττες να παραλαμβαναμε και τα υλικα!

Για να δουμε τι θα βγαλουμε απο την ομαδικη των εξαρτηματων    :Smile:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Τα ολοκληρωμενα που σου λοιπουν τα εχει ο Μαρκιδης στο Αιγαλεω και εισαι και κοντα http://www.markidis.gr/advanced_sear...4974&x=10&y=15



 
στο site ναι εκει ομως *οχι* τουλαχιστο πριν 4-5 μερες πηγα 
καντε και τηλεφωνημα πριν πατε

----------


## nikknikk4

> Χμμμμ... πολυ οργανωμενους σας βρισκω με τα υλικα.... κι εμεις (καμια 10 ατομα) προσπαθουμε να κανουμε μια ομαδικη γι'αυτα, αλλα δεν....







> Αφου τα πηρατε εσεις, ισως θα μπορουσαμε να τα ειχαμε παρει κι εμεις απο το ιδιο μερος και να μην ψαχνουμε τωρα...



 
*μην τα λες* *στον πληθυντικό* *εγώ τα βρήκα*

*δεν τα πήρα από το ίδιο μέρος δυστυχώς και το τρέξιμο ήταν μεγάλο ακόμα και τις αντιστάσεις τις πήρα από δυο διαφορετικά καταστήματα λόγω έλλειψης στην σειρά* 

*για την συλλογή των υλικών θα αναφέρεσαι αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε εμένα εγώ τα βρήκα και μετά από πολύ κόπο* 
τα 74hc405 που είχα για την δική μου κατασκευή (έχω πάρει δυο πλακέτες) τα δίνω στα παιδιά από την επαρχία μιας και θα τους πάω όλα τα άλλα υλικά 
τα 74hc4052 δεν υπάρχουν όσο και εάν έψαξα αλλά αφού θα τους πάω τα άλλα τους τα δίνω και εγώ θα ψάξω εκ νέου 



*στις* 
17-11-09, 22:05
*εκανα το παρακατω post*

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=333535#post333535

*πήρες κάποιος τηλέφωνο να ενημερωθεί σχετικά ? αν ναι από 17-11-09 ημέρα τρίτη μέχρι σήμερα 22-11-09 ημέρα Κυριακή και ωρα 20:56 δεν βλέπω να γράφει κανείς κατι …*

*Χμμμμ...*

*...*


.

----------


## jimnaf

ΝΙΚΟ 
Πάλι ζωγράφισες :Ψώνιο:

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Φιλε μου δε καταλαβα γιατι αρπαζεσαι... 

ειδες μηπως πουθενα να αναφερθηκα αρνητικα προς εσενα ή σε καποιον αλλο???

ουτε ηξερα ποιος βρηκε τα υλικα και ουτε με ενδιαφερει..

----------


## gsmaster

Να γράψω και εδώ ότι για μικροελεκτή πιθανότατα να κάνει και ο PIC16F876*A* Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει πλήρως γιατί δεν έχω όλα τα υλικά της κατασκευής αλλά φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Ξεκινάει κανονικά τα μηνύματα στην οθόνη και δείχνει διάφορα για το καλιβραρισμα κτλ. 
Ξαναλέω δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει πλήρως, Αν κάποιος έχει όλα τα υλικά και τον συγκεκριμένο μικροελεκτή ας το δοκιμάσει.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Φιλε μου δε καταλαβα γιατι αρπαζεσαι... 
> 
> ειδες μηπως πουθενα να αναφερθηκα αρνητικα προς εσενα ή σε καποιον αλλο???
> 
> ουτε ηξερα ποιος βρηκε τα υλικα και ουτε με ενδιαφερει..



 

1) αρπαχτηκα ? καποιο λαθος κανεις εγω *απαντησα*
2) *χμμ…*
3) αφού δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τότε *γιατί* τα έγραψες αυτά ?

.

.

----------


## colt3003

Αμαααααν φτιάξατε πλακέτες ρε θηρία ???? 
έχω ξεκινήσει τη διαδικασία κατασκευής του εν λόγω ελεγκτή (μεχρι και προγραμματιστή προμηθεύτηκα και έριξα και το απαραίτητο διάβασμα) αλλά είχα αφήσει την κατασκευή της πλακέτας για πιο αργά.... έλειψα και αρκετα απο το φορουμ (γεννητούρια γαρ). Τι μπορεί να γίνει τώρα ? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω και εγώ μια πλακέτα ?? Οποιοσδήποτε τρόπος πληρωμης εφικτός (κατάθεση, paypal, αντικαταβολή, ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι κτλ..)

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι κτλ ...



Πάτρα έρχεται ?.  :Lol: 

Σπύρο να σου ζήσει, και να το δείς όπως επιθυμείς !!!!!.

Ναι υπάρχει, έτσι θα το αφήναμε το μωράκι ... ?  :Rolleyes: 

Άντε δωράκι ..., πληρώνεις μόνο κούριερ και έρχεται σπίτι σου.

Στείλε μου ΠΜ την διεύθυνσή σου, και τα σχετικά.

*ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΕΙ !!!!!!*

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Γρηγορη να σε ρωτησω (δε ξερω αν γραφτηκε νωριτερα, αλλα δε το ειδα καπου).

Τελικα οι πλακεττες ηρθαν απο Κινα πλευρα??

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

καλημερα σε ολους 
εκανα καταθεση στην εθνικη 7€ (+1.20)!!!
αφου στο PayPal μου εφαγε δυο φορες απο 1,01€ χωρις να κανει τη μεταφορα .....
ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με το PayPal?

----------


## nikknikk4

*Jimk* έχεις pm για την παράδοση της *Πλακέτας*

*.*

----------


## nikknikk4

*Jimnaf* έχεις pm για την παράδοση της *Πλακέτας*

*.*

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο (colt3003), η πλακέτα σου στάλθηκε χθές. Λογικά την Δευτέρα την έχεις.

----------


## Radiometer

οι* badsak* ,* tiger135* , *tsogl1s* να επικοινωνήσουν με pm μαζί για να κανονίσουμε για την παράδοση της πλακέτας

----------


## nikknikk4

οι (2) πλακέτες παραδόθηκαν σε *Jimnaf*

----------


## KOKAR

θέλω να πω ότι έχω στείλει ΡΜ σε 4 μέλη για τις πλακέτες που 
πήρα από τον LORDI και μου εχει απαντήσει μόνο ο *Τρελος επιστημονας...*
οι παρακάτω ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση... 
*otakis
her
Thodoris
*

----------


## otakis

> θέλω να πω ότι έχω στείλει ΡΜ σε 4 μέλη για τις πλακέτες που 
> πήρα από τον LORDI και μου εχει απαντήσει μόνο ο *Τρελος επιστημονας...*
> οι παρακάτω ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση... 
> *otakis
> her
> Thodoris
> *





φίλε KOKAR, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση, αλλά το pm σου δεν το έλαβα ποτέ, τη δε πλακέτα την έχω στα χέρια μου μέρες τώρα (παραλαβή από το Lordi-Σύνταγμα).

κ πάλι ευχαριστώ όλους τους εμπλεκομένους στην παραγωγή κ παράδοση της -άψογης- πλακέτας!

----------


## KOKAR

sorry, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο !!!!  :Blushing: 
μπερδεύτηκα με το σχεδιάγραμμα του Lordi.....

----------


## jimnaf

AAA ΡΕ ΝΙΚ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕΣ

----------


## weather1967

> AAA ΡΕ ΝΙΚ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕΣ



Αντε καλη συναρμολογηση συνονοματε,να παιρνουν φωτιες τα κολλητηρια  :Biggrin: .
Νικόλας the best !!!!!!!

----------


## lordi

> sorry, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο !!!! 
> μπερδεύτηκα με το σχεδιάγραμμα του Lordi.....




εεεεεεπ! :Sad:  :Huh:  :Sad:

----------


## KOKAR

> εεεεεεπ!



δεν τον είχες σβήσει από το σχεδιάγραμμα που μου έδωσες βρε !!!

----------


## her

Ναι Κώστα το ξέρω. Να δω πότε θα αξιωθώ να έρθω να την πάρω! Ευτυχώς δεν πιάνει και πολύ χώρο. sorry

----------


## jimk

αντε καλες κατασκευες να εχουμε!ευχαριστω nik jim

----------


## ts0gl1s

> οι* badsak* ,* tiger135* , *tsogl1s* να επικοινωνήσουν με pm μαζί για να κανονίσουμε για την παράδοση της πλακέτας



   φίλε μου εγώ σε περνώ τηλέφωνο αλλά το έχεις κλειστό…

----------


## Radiometer

> φίλε μου εγώ σε περνώ τηλέφωνο αλλά το έχεις κλειστό…



σήμερα το είχα κλειστό γιατί το ξέχασα στο σπίτι  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά στο σχέδιο της πλακέτας, εδώ δηλαδή, έχει στη "τροφοδοσία" της LCD, την R16 & C10, τα οποία εξαρτήματα, δεν περιλαμβάνονται (δεν υπάρχουν) στο τυπωμένο. Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα μιας και η οθόνη δουλεύει κατευθείαν με 5V. Μ'άλλα λόγια παίρνει απο τον αγωγό που δίνει 5βόλτ στο ποδαράκι 20 του IC2. οπότε δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται. Απλά στο φωτισμό αυτής 
(LCD Pin 15,16) βάζουμε 10ohm + (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση R15 - 33ohm).

Παρατήρηση έλλειψης αυτών απο Radiometer, Γιάννη ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## her

Γρηγόρη πολύ καλή δουλειά ! μπράβο ! 
Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ . χθες δεν είχα το χρόνο ούτε να σε ευχαριστήσω καλά καλά.

----------


## Radiometer

οι *Nemmesis,  ΜαστροΣαββας* και *ts0gl1s*  παρέλαβαν την πλακέτα :Smile:

----------


## colt3003

> Σπύρο (colt3003), η πλακέτα σου στάλθηκε χθές. Λογικά την Δευτέρα την έχεις.



Γρηγόρη χίλια ευχαριστώ. Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στην απάντηση άλλα έχω πάθει αρκετά χοντρή ζημιά σε 2 πισιά απο την κακοκαιρία και βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση αποσυντονισμού. την έχω παραλάβει ήδη και είναι φοβερή δουλειά !!
να' σαι καλά !

----------


## Radiometer

παράλαβε και ο *tiger135*  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Το μέλος Thodoris δεν έχει παραλάβει την πλακέτα του ακόμα.
Τελευταία δραστηριότητα στο φόρουμ 09/11/09.

----------


## mnemonicrulez

paidia uparxei periptwsh na mporesw na parw kamia plaketa?blepw oti to teleutaio post htan to 2009 alla an mporei kaneis na boh8hsei

----------


## her

Έχω την πλακέτα και δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα. Την θες;

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αν υπάρχει η πλακέτα ή ετοιμάζετε παραγγελία,μέσα κι εγώ!

----------


## mnemonicrulez

την εχεις φτιαξει η ειναι απλα τα εξαρτηματα?
ναι την θελω.

----------

